# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Beeindruckend - und erschütternd

## Wunderling

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ein Kommentar eines (noch) Nicht-Betroffenen und dazu noch Urologen hier erwünscht ist. Trotzdem brennt mir dieses Thema unter den Nägeln, da ich als Niedergelassener etwa 200 PCa-Patienten betreue (Nachsorge oder palliativ).

Beeindruckend ist das Engagement und das z.T. detaillierte Fachwissen einiger Autoren dieses Forums. Ich begrüsse dieses ausdrücklich, da die Entscheidung für oder gegen eine Therapie immer Sache des Patienten selbst ist. 

Beeindruckend ist jedoch auch, wie leicht sich von einer Krebserkrankung betroffene Menschen sich an Heilsversprechen klammern. 
Ein gutes Beispiel ist der Herr Prof. A. aus Norddeutschland, der seinen Patienten erzählte, er könne den Prostatakrebs ambulant "weglasern" (natürlich als Selbstzahlerleistung). Das Gutachten der AOK zu dieser Behandlung, erstellt im Rahmen eines Behandlungsfehlerprozesses, kann man schlicht als "vernichtend" beschreiben.

Ebenfalls beeindruckend - und leider auch erschütternd - sind die Beitrage zu der "DHB". Klar, ist eigentlich ganz einfach: der Herr Prof. L. aus Amerika hat eine super-Therapie, die die doofen deutschen Urologen nur nicht kennen oder nicht glauben oder weils vorgeblich zu teuer ist nicht verordnen. 

Bei allem gebotenen Respekt: Blödsinn.

Die DHB ist nichts anderes als die klassische komplette (intermittierende) Androgenblockade mit minimalen Änderungen: 
1. Casodex wird als 150 mg-Dosis verordnet
2. Zusätzlich wird Finasterid in "Erhaltungsdosis" gegeben.
3. Der übliche Verlauf sei dann, daß in vielen Fällen nach einer Zeit der PSA-Wert wieder ansteige und man dann wieder einen neuen Zyklus beginnen könnte.


Dazu muß man folgendes bemerken:
1. Casodex hat aus gutem Grund die Zulassung in Deutschland und Kanada in der 150 mg-Dosierung verloren. Ein Urologe, der Casodex in dieser Dosierung verordnet, begeht einen BEHANDLUNGSFEHLER (und das hat NICHTS mit den Kosten zu tun), solange er sich nicht an die Regeln für sogenannten off-label-use hält.
2. Es gibt KEINE klinische Studie, die die entsprechenden Voraussetzungen aufweist (randomisiert, placebokontrolliert, doppelblind etc), die irgendeinen Vorteil der "DHB" gegenüber einer klassischen intermittierenden Therapie zeigt. Daran ändern auch die Vorträge des Herrn L. nichts. 
3. Die DHB hat allerdings einen Vorteil: vom erhöhten Sterberisiko durch die Casodex 150 Medikation mal abgesehen, schadet sie dem Patienten wahrscheinlich nicht mehr als die übliche intermittierende Therapie (Mono- oder in Kombination mit Casodex 50); die Wirkung des Finasterid ist ja mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit völlig vernachlässigbar und führt lediglich zu einer PSA-Kosmetik (NICHT jedoch zu einer Lebensverlängerung).



BITTE: wenn Sie als Betroffene schon einen Rat geben, dann verlassen Sie sich doch bitte nicht auf die Empfehlung EINES Schamanen! Und das wohl wichtigste: Informieren Sie sich über harte Fakten, bevor sich sich für eine Therapie entscheiden. Aus der Sicht des niedergelassenen Urologen eigentlich ganz einfach: Ich wäre ja blöd, wenn ich den Patienten eine sinnvolle Therapie NICHT zukommen lasse - wobei die Betonung auf "sinnvoll" liegt.

Ich kann die Furcht einiger PCa-Patienten vor der Prostatektomie und deren Folgen verstehen, sicher auch genährt durch die Übertherapie (sprich: nicht-sinnvolle Operationen) älterer Patienten. 

Wenn man jedoch einem 60-jährigen, nicht ernsthaft vorerkranktem Patienten mit einer stat. Lebenserwartung von weiteren 18 (!) Jahren 
als Primärtherapie eine Hormonablation empfiehlt, dann sollte man zumindest dazu sagen, daß dies eindeutig den Empfehlungen der Fachgesellschaften entgegensteht.

Noch eine Ergänzung: es macht Sinn sich die Originalarbeit des Herrn Leibowitz anzuschauen. Abgesehen von der Tatsache, daß sie weder ein "Beben" in der AUA (American Urological Association - Berufsverband der amerik. Urologen) hervorgerufen hat noch eine Änderung der Therapieempfehlungen, sind die Ergebnisse ziemlich banal:

- 110 Patienten, die die "DHB" erhielten, zeigten nach 36 Monaten (davon 13 Monate Therapie)  im Durchschnitt einen PSA von 1,3  ((Durchschnittswert zu Beginn der Therapie 13 ng/ml).

Das ist eigentlich schon alles. Ergänzend darf man hinzufügen, daß 85% der Patienten ein T1 oder T2a-Stadium zeigten.

KEINE Aussage darüber, ob dieselben Werte auch ohne Finasterid erreichbar sind

KEINE Anmerkung darüber, daß Finasterid selbstverständlich eine "PSA-Kosmetik" hervorruft.

KEINE Aussage über irgendeine Lebensverlängerung.

Aus urologischer Sicht ist dieser Beitrag nahezu sinnfrei. Interessanter sind da eher die Veröffentlichungen, die zeigten, daß die max. Androgenblockade lediglich in 2-3% der Fälle überhaupt eine Lebensverlängerung bewirkt (im Vergleich zur Monotherapie).

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo -
Ich glaube, Kommentare von Urologen sind hier sehr erwünscht. Dieses Forum krankt ja gerade daran, dass Urologen wenig oder kaum mitlesen. Erwartet und erhofft wird allerdings die Bereitschaft, auch noch dazuzulernen, denn es gibt hier einige Leute, die  über Prostatakrebs  Bescheid wissen und etwas zu vermitteln haben.
Die DHB habe ich  (entgegen dem Rat meiner Urologen ) gemacht und bin  mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden. Es gibt in der Tat einige gravierende Unterschiede zur intermittierenden ADT3, und auch die dahinter stehende Philosophie ist eine ganz andere. Hierüber kann man sich im KISP  (www.prostatkrebse.de) informieren. Ich bin der Meinung, dass die DHB auch und gerade (!) für jüngere Betroffene eine Alternative zu den unwägbaren Risiken radikaler Therapien darstellt und insbesondere die in jüngeren Jahren noch wichtigere Lebensqualität erhält.
Freundliche Grüsse, Reinardo

----------


## Wunderling

...immer was dazu zu lernen. 

Es ist relativ einfach: Seit einigen Jahren kämpfen wir ja darum, wegzukommen von der "Erfahrungsmedizin" und hinzukommen zu der (hier gibt es leider kein deutsches Wort für) "evidence based medicine".

Drastisch ausgedrückt: die Doktores sollen nicht mehr das machen, was sie wollen, sondern daß, was nachgewiesenermaßen sinnvoll ist. 

Die (oder vielmehr der eine) Artikel des Herrn Leibowitz erfüllt genau diesen Grundsatz nicht: nämlich nachzuweisen, daß die von ihm empfohlene Therapie besser als die Standardtherapie ist. Er zeigt ja noch nicht mal, daß sie wenigstens nicht schlechter ist oder gar eine geringere Nebenwirkungsrate hat. Und schon gar nicht zeigt sie eine Lebensverlängerung gegenüber der Standardtherapie.

Ja, die gleichen Grundsätze gelten natürlich auch für Operateure und ich wehre mich auch gegen die "wir operieren alles" Mentalität.

Aber nochmal: wenn Sie als junger Mann (biolog. Alter unter 65) als primäre Therapie eine Hormonblockade (wie auch immer ausgeführt) wählen, gehen Sie ein hohes Risiko ein. Ich hätte wirklich nichts dagegen, wenn einer meiner Patienten sich so entscheidet; aber die Vorstellung, "man könne ja immer noch bestrahlen oder operieren" ist schlicht falsch. Denn, wenn ich Sie richtig verstanden habe, würden Sie an diese Option nur denken, sobald der Tumor beginnt hormonrefraktär zu werden (was in der Regel schlechtere Gleason-scores bei der Zweitbiopsie und deutlich schlechtere Chancen bei der Folgetherapie bietet).

Wie gesagt, die Entscheidung trifft immer der Patient. Mir persönlich wäre die Erektionsfähigkeit in den Phasen zwischen der Hormontherapie jedenfalls deutlich weniger wichtig als eine kurative Therapie (aber da gibt es durchaus Unterschiede in den Prioritäten)

Ich vermute, Sie unterliegen einem logischen Fehler: Eine Hormonblockade (plus gegebenenfalls Radiatio) ist eher eine Option für den älteren Patienten bzw. hohen Gleason-scores+hohem PSA, da hier die Op-Ergebnisse deutlich schlechter werden. 

Noch einmal zurück zu Leibowitz. Bitte glauben Sie mir eines: wenn es denn besser wäre (seine "Empfehlung"), warum sollten wir es denn dann nicht machen?  Weil wir zu blöd sind? Oder unsere Patienten ärgern wollen?

Ich werde Ihre Meinung zu diesem Thema kaum ändern können; sie entspricht nur leider NICHT dem Stand der Wissenschaft (wobei es mich wirklich freut, daß Sie bislang zufrieden sind). 

Aber in diesem Bereich gibt es viele relativ "exotische" Empfehlungen auch von Fachkollegen- von Casodex 100 als intermittierende Monotherapie (wie ich in einem anderen Beitrag las) über HiFu (die schon konzeptionell keinen Sinn macht) oder "frühzeitig mit Taxotere anfangen wenn der PSA unter Casodex-Mono steigt". 

In die gleiche Kategorie fällt überigens die häufig zitierte und empfohlene Maximaldiagnostik aller möglicher Laborparameter (dazu hat Herr Prof. Weißbach einen sehr zutreffenden und sehr geschickt formlierten Kommentar zu der "Bibel der Selbsthilfe" verfaßt). Hört sich ziemlich progressiv an: "NSE, CGA BAP, PAP, polyploide Karzinomzellen etc"...
hat nur leider auf die Therapie keinen Einfluß, da die Entscheidungen für oder gegen eine bestimmt Therapie von all diesen Untersuchungen unabhängig sind. Klar, Sie könnten sich im seltenen Fall eines neuroendokrinen PCas (fragen Sie mal im Forum, bei wie vielen Patienten DAS gesichert ist) einer experimentellen Therapie ausliefern.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Doc. Wunderling,

  Ich finde es sehr gut, dass sich ein Urologe äußert. Das sollte viel öfter passieren. 

  Ich stimme Ihnen zu, dass in der Außenwirkung des Forums eine völlige Überbewertung der DHB entsteht.
  Außerdem kann ein außen stehender Anfänger wegen der Vielzahl und unterschiedlichen Qualität der Beiträge nicht zu einer richtigen Gewichtung der verschiedenen Behandlungsmethoden kommen. Dazu wäre eine fachgerechte Aufarbeitung erforderlich, die beispielsweise mal die empfohlenen Reihenfolgen der verschiedenen Ansätze darstellt, und dies an exponierter Stelle des Forums dauerhaft abrufbar macht. Ein unbedarfter Leser wird mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit in eine falsche Richtung geleitet. Ich habe mehrere Wochen gebraucht, um für mich ansatzweise eine Wertigkeit (Nutzen, Nebenwirkungen) verschiedener Behandlungsmöglichkeiten zu erarbeiten. 

  Ich selbst halte mich aber mit Sicherheit nur teilweise an die Empfehlungen von Fachgesellschaften, insbesondere ärztlichen, bzw. den Durchschnitt der Ärzte, sonst wäre ich schon Impotent und wahrscheinlich Inkontinent. Nicht einmal ingenieurtechnische Fachgesellschaften, bzw. DIN-Vorschriften, liegen in jedem Fall richtig, und da handelt es sich um klar darstellbare Vorgänge. 

  Also bleibt bei der Prostata bei der Vielzahl der Meinungen doch irgendwie nur der Glaube an die richtige Entscheidung in Verbindung mit einer Abwägung der wenigen präzisen Erkenntnisse. Ein Urologe sollte darüber nachdenken, wie er selbst behandelt werden wollte und was er vorbeugend tun würde. Das sollte er dann den Patienten ans Herz legen.  

  Das der Kostendruck einer vernünftigen Beratung und Behandlung entgegen steht, ist klar.  

  Insbesondere muss aber abgewogen werden, was schlimmer ist, die Krankheit oder die Behandlung!

  Mit bestem Dank für Ihr Erscheinen im Forum.   
 
  Herzliche Grüße, Wolfgang

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Herr Dr. Wunderling,




> Es ist relativ einfach: Seit einigen Jahren kämpfen wir ja darum, wegzukommen von der "Erfahrungsmedizin" und hinzukommen zu der (hier gibt es leider kein deutsches Wort für) "evidence based medicine". Drastisch ausgedrückt: die Doktores sollen nicht mehr das machen, was sie wollen, sondern daß, was nachgewiesenermaßen sinnvoll ist.


Darauf möchte ich zurückkommen in diesem Beitrag und Sie nach Ihrer Beweisbasis fragen.




> .... über HiFu (die schon konzeptionell keinen Sinn macht.


Wie bewerten Sie daß 27 Universitätskliniken und Krankenhäuser in Deutschland HIFU Verfahren gegen PCa einsetzen und z. Bsp. das Uniklinikum Regensburg (Dr. Blana) und das Städt. Klinikum München-Harlaching (Prof. Chaussy u. Dr. Thüroff), ihre Ergebnisse publizieren, auf Grundlage von ca. 1.600 Behandlungen, in diesen beiden Hospitälern? Ich bin nicht der Meinung, daß Menge ein überzeugender Qualitätsbeweis ist, wohl aber die Rate der erreichten Wirkungen und Nebenwirkung und eine Nachbeobachtungszeit von 10 Jahren. *HIFU wird nicht propagiert von diesen Kliniken, als Mittel der Wahl bei wahrscheinlich lokal begrenztem PCa und Konstitution die eine Prostatektomie möglich macht.* Habe Dr. Thüroff, Oberarzt, Urologie, Städt. Klinik München-Harlaching exakt das *Letztere* vortragen hören.




> In die gleiche Kategorie fällt übrigens die häufig zitierte und empfohlene Maximaldiagnostik aller möglicher Laborparameter (dazu hat Herr Prof. Weißbach einen sehr zutreffenden und sehr geschickt formulierten Kommentar zu der "Bibel der Selbsthilfe" verfaßt). Hört sich ziemlich progressiv an: "NSE, CGA BAP, PAP, polyploide Karzinomzellen etc"... hat nur leider auf die Therapie keinen Einfluß, da die Entscheidungen für oder gegen eine bestimmt Therapie von all diesen Untersuchungen unabhängig sind.


Hierzu möchte ich Sie jetzt nach der von Ihnen genutzten Evidenz fragen  

welche Information, bzw. welche Diagnostik wenden Sie wann an, um einen neuroendokrinen PCa auszuschließen?

Welche Therapie empfehlen Sie einem sonst gesunden 60 jährige Patienten mit PSA nicht größer als 5 und Gleason Wert (Erstbeprobung) nicht höher als 3 + 3? 

Und welche Therapie würden Sie diesem selben Mann empfehlen, wenn die Stanzen nach einer Zweituntersuchung einen Gleason Wert von 4 + 3 aufweisen, und PAP als auch CGA lägen über dem Referenzbereich?

Welche weiterführende Diagnose und welche Therapie empfehlen Sie einem Patienten mit einem Gleason Wert von 4 + 4 (Zweitbeprobung) und PSA > 10?

Welche Prozentzahl des biochemischen Wiederauftritts der Erkrankung nach Prostatektomie und Bestrahlung, die uns die Evidenz basierte Medizin nennt, verwenden Sie?

Günter

----------


## cligensa

> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ein Kommentar eines (noch) Nicht-Betroffenen und dazu noch Urologen hier erwünscht ist. Trotzdem brennt mir dieses Thema unter den Nägeln, da ich als Niedergelassener etwa 200 PCa-Patienten betreue (Nachsorge oder palliativ).
> 
> Beeindruckend ist das Engagement und das z.T. detaillierte Fachwissen einiger Autoren dieses Forums. Ich begrüsse dieses ausdrücklich, da die Entscheidung für oder gegen eine Therapie immer Sache des Patienten selbst ist. 
> 
> Beeindruckend ist jedoch auch, wie leicht sich von einer Krebserkrankung betroffene Menschen sich an Heilsversprechen klammern. 
> Ein gutes Beispiel ist der Herr Prof. A. aus Norddeutschland, der seinen Patienten erzählte, er könne den Prostatakrebs ambulant "weglasern" (natürlich als Selbstzahlerleistung). Das Gutachten der AOK zu dieser Behandlung, erstellt im Rahmen eines Behandlungsfehlerprozesses, kann man schlicht als "vernichtend" beschreiben.


Leider fällt in dieses Thema auch das Heilsversprechen vieler Chirurgen: Lassen Sie sich operieren und Sie sind geheilt. Unsere Selbsthilfegruppen sind voll von Patienten, bei denen das Versprechen leider nicht eingetreten ist.




> Ebenfalls beeindruckend - und leider auch erschütternd - sind die Beitrage zu der "DHB". Klar, ist eigentlich ganz einfach: der Herr Prof. L. aus Amerika hat eine super-Therapie, die die doofen deutschen Urologen nur nicht kennen oder nicht glauben oder weils vorgeblich zu teuer ist nicht verordnen. 
> 
> Bei allem gebotenen Respekt: Blödsinn.


Na, na! Der Standpunkt bekannter Kliniker der deutschen Urologie: ein interessanter Ansatz!




> Die DHB ist nichts anderes als die klassische komplette (intermittierende) Androgenblockade mit minimalen Änderungen: 
> 1. Casodex wird als 150 mg-Dosis verordnet
> 2. Zusätzlich wird Finasterid in "Erhaltungsdosis" gegeben.
> 3. Der übliche Verlauf sei dann, daß in vielen Fällen nach einer Zeit der PSA-Wert wieder ansteige und man dann wieder einen neuen Zyklus beginnen könnte.


Nein, das ist nicht das strategische Konzept von Dr. Leibowitz. Dazu mehr weiter unten.




> Dazu muß man folgendes bemerken:
> 1. Casodex hat aus gutem Grund die Zulassung in Deutschland und Kanada in der 150 mg-Dosierung verloren. Ein Urologe, der Casodex in dieser Dosierung verordnet, begeht einen BEHANDLUNGSFEHLER (und das hat NICHTS mit den Kosten zu tun), solange er sich nicht an die Regeln für sogenannten off-label-use hält.


Ob es ein guter Grund ist, dass Casodex 150 in zwei Ländern nicht mehr verkauft wird, sei dahingestellt. In den anderen Ländern, die an der Casodex Monotherapie Studie teilgenommen haben (8 Länder mit insgesamt über 7000 Patienten mit randomisierten Vergleichsgruppen) wird Casodex 150 mg wegen erwiesenen Erfolges weiter verkauft. Außerdem ist es billiger als 3 mal 50 mg.




> 2. Es gibt KEINE klinische Studie, die die entsprechenden Voraussetzungen aufweist (randomisiert, placebokontrolliert, doppelblind etc), die irgendeinen Vorteil der "DHB" gegenüber einer klassischen intermittierenden Therapie zeigt. Daran ändern auch die Vorträge des Herrn L. nichts.


Da haben Sie recht, eine solche Studie gibt es leider nicht. Ein einzelner niedergelassener Arzt in einer Praxis kann das nicht schultern. Wer soll die Studie bezahlen, wenn die Urologen sowieso die Stacheln dagegen ausgefahren haben. Das tut sich keine Pharmafirma an. Hier gibt es halt nur die Evidenz der Patientenergebnisse.




> 3. Die DHB hat allerdings einen Vorteil: vom erhöhten Sterberisiko durch die Casodex 150 Medikation mal abgesehen, schadet sie dem Patienten wahrscheinlich nicht mehr als die übliche intermittierende Therapie (Mono- oder in Kombination mit Casodex 50); die Wirkung des Finasterid ist ja mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit völlig vernachlässigbar und führt lediglich zu einer PSA-Kosmetik (NICHT jedoch zu einer Lebensverlängerung).


Ein erhöhtes Sterberisiko auf Grund von Casodex zu begründen bei der millionenfachen, wahrscheinlich eher milliardenfachen Anwendung von Casodex seit etwa beginn der 90er Jahre, ist sehr kühn. Ein kleines randbezogenes Studienergebnis aus der großen Gesamtstudie zur Casodex Monotherapie hat bei negativ kritischer Betrachtungsweise Beamte des Gesundheitswesens veranlaßt anzunehmen, dass man ein erhöhtes Sterberisiko nicht ausschließen kann. Ein signifikanter Beleg ist nicht erbracht.
Bezüglich der Wirkweise von Finasterid auf den Prostatakrebs gibt es ja bereits eine wegen nachgewiesenen Erfolges abgebrochen Studie zur Prävention des Prostatakrebses: Ca 25% weniger Prostatakrebs in der Studiengruppe mit Finasterid gegenüber der Placebo-Gruppe. Und das Gerücht, dass Finasterid aggressivere Prostatakrebse auslösen könnte, ist ebenso wissenschaftlich widerlegt worden: es war ein sog. Artifakt. In der Placebogruppe hat man diese Krebse nur nicht gefunden, weil die Prostatae viel größer waren als in der Finasteridgruppe, die ja auch die Prostata verkleinert. Die Wirkweise von Finasterid (auch Dutasterid) - DHT, der sehr viel stärkere Treibstoff für den Prostatakrebs wird unterdrückt -  als ein Kampfmittel bei vorhandenem Krebs wird in Kongressen diskutiert und Studien werden durchgeführt. 




> BITTE: wenn Sie als Betroffene schon einen Rat geben, dann verlassen Sie sich doch bitte nicht auf die Empfehlung EINES Schamanen! Und das wohl wichtigste: Informieren Sie sich über harte Fakten, bevor sich sich für eine Therapie entscheiden. Aus der Sicht des niedergelassenen Urologen eigentlich ganz einfach: Ich wäre ja blöd, wenn ich den Patienten eine sinnvolle Therapie NICHT zukommen lasse - wobei die Betonung auf "sinnvoll" liegt.


Ach wenn doch die Dinge so einfach lägen. Hierzu habe ich in den folgenden Ausführungen mehr geschrieben.




> Ich kann die Furcht einiger PCa-Patienten vor der Prostatektomie und deren Folgen verstehen, sicher auch genährt durch die Übertherapie (sprich: nicht-sinnvolle Operationen) älterer Patienten. 
> 
> Wenn man jedoch einem 60-jährigen, nicht ernsthaft vorerkranktem Patienten mit einer stat. Lebenserwartung von weiteren 18 (!) Jahren 
> als Primärtherapie eine Hormonablation empfiehlt, dann sollte man zumindest dazu sagen, daß dies eindeutig den Empfehlungen der Fachgesellschaften entgegensteht.


Hier darf ich auch noch auf die Scandinavische Studie hinweisen, die mit randomisierter Vergleichsgruppe gezeigt hat, dass eine Operation gegenüber einer nur "Wait and See" Strategie wesentlich bessere Langzeitergebnisse bei der Überlebenszeit für Prostatakrebspatienten bringt. Jedoch ab einem Alter von 65 Jahren trägt eine Operation nichts mehr zur Lebensdauerverlängerung gegenüber Wait and See bei. Einen Vergleich zur HB gibt es natürlich auch nicht.




> Noch eine Ergänzung: es macht Sinn sich die Originalarbeit des Herrn Leibowitz anzuschauen. Abgesehen von der Tatsache, daß sie weder ein "Beben" in der AUA (American Urological Association - Berufsverband der amerik. Urologen) hervorgerufen hat noch eine Änderung der Therapieempfehlungen, sind die Ergebnisse ziemlich banal:
> 
> - 110 Patienten, die die "DHB" erhielten, zeigten nach 36 Monaten (davon 13 Monate Therapie)  im Durchschnitt einen PSA von 1,3  ((Durchschnittswert zu Beginn der Therapie 13 ng/ml).
> 
> Das ist eigentlich schon alles. Ergänzend darf man hinzufügen, daß 85% der Patienten ein T1 oder T2a-Stadium zeigten.
> 
> KEINE Aussage darüber, ob dieselben Werte auch ohne Finasterid erreichbar sind
> 
> KEINE Anmerkung darüber, daß Finasterid selbstverständlich eine "PSA-Kosmetik" hervorruft.
> ...


 Sehr geehrter Herr Urologe Wunderling,
  wir als Patienten können ja nicht anders, als so gut wir es eben können, uns zu informieren, wissenschaftliche Berichte zu lesen, Kongressunterlagen zu studieren, zu recherchieren, und uns eine eigene Meinung zu bilden. Auch wenn Sie als Ärzte Medizin studiert haben und deswegen einen riesigen Wissensvorsprung bezüglich der Voraussetzungen für solche Anforderungen haben, ist man aber als Betroffener doch sehr wach, viele nehmen sich die Zeit zu lernen und sich eine Meinung zu bilden, weil es um das eigene Leben geht, weil es um die Lebensqualität bis zum Ende unserer Tage geht. 

  Ich habe Prostatakrebs mit einem Ausgangs-PSA von 32 ng/ml, 4 von 8 Stanzen zu 100% befallen, Gleason Score 7 (Zweitmeinung inklusive). Da habe ich mich nach der Diagnose vor 8 ½  Jahren mit meinen 61 Jahren hingesetzt und von morgens bis abends Prostatakrebs gelernt. Ich mußte viel lernen, damals hauptsächlich aus den Websites des Internets der Centers of Excellence aus den USA, weil in Deutschland eine Internetrecherche und auch die Broschüren und Bücher auf Patientenniveau nicht viel gebracht haben. Heute ist das ja etwas anders. Zuerst mußte ich erkennen, dass ich zwar Krebs habe, aber nicht von Krebsspezialisten sondern von Organspezialisten behandelt werden sollte, die auf der Uni gelernt haben, Organe zu behandeln, vor allem natürlich zu operieren. Die komplexe Biologie des Prostatakrebses, das Verhalten und die medikamentöse Beeinflussung von Prostatakrebszellen, steht nicht auf dem Ausbildungsplan von Urologen (den 3 Wochen-Lehrgang Onkologie für Urologen an der Uni habe ich zu Hause) , ist auch nicht in die Empfehlungen der Fachgesellschaft eingeflossen. 
  Damals habe ich Zweitmeinungen von Chirurgen eingeholt (Sie müssen sich unbedingt operieren lassen) und von Strahlentherapeuten (lassen Sie sich doch bestrahlen) und da ich zu der Überzeugung gelangt war, dass ich bei meinen Ausgangsdaten bereits eine systemische Erkrankung hatte, also eine lokale Therapie fehlschlagen dürfte, habe ich auch in mehrere Kliniken Meinungen eingeholt, in denen systemische (HB1, HB2, HB3, 3Monate, 6 Monate, 9 Monate mit viel alternativen Zusatzernährungsstoffen) Therapien angeboten wurden. Am jeweiligen Ende des Besuches in den Kliniken habe ich immer die für mich wichtigste Frage gestellt, nämlich Wie viele Patienten haben Sie mit dem mir eben vorgestellten Therapieprotokoll behandelt und mit welchem Ergebnis? Da kamen nur Ausreden und Begründungen, weshalb es noch keine Statistiken gebe. Ich führ nach Hause und wußte wieder nicht, was ich machen soll. Nach weitere Recherche traf ich auf die Homepage von Dr. Leibowitz, der als erster und einziger weltweit in diesem Zusammenhang Patientenergebnisse von mehr als 100 Patienten aufweisen konnte. Nein, keine Studien mit randomisierter Vergleichsgruppe, aber Evidenz basierte Patientenergebnisse. Diese Patientenergebnisse wurden wenig später auch in der wissenschaftlichen Zeitschrift der amerikanischen Onkologen The Oncologist publiziert (nachzulesen unter www.compassionateoncology.org). Die Ergebnisse wurden wiederum später von Leibowitz/Tucker fortgeschrieben.Es war mir schon damals klar, dass es sich trotzdem hier um eine recht dünne wissenschaftliche Datenlage handelt, aber es war das Beste, was es diesbezüglich auf dem Markt gab. Ich habe Dr. Leibowitz gebeten, mich als Patient anzunehmen und das bin ich heute noch. Damals habe ich mehrere seiner Berichte übersetzt und sende sie den Patienten zu, die mich darum bitten. Abschätzungsweise führen etwa um 500 Patienten diese Therapie durch. Ich habe damals Überlegungen angestellt, dass bei einem Zielkonflikt für mich die Lebensqualität bis zu meinem Ableben viel wichtiger ist als eine maximale Überlebenszeit. Ich habe vor mehr als 8 Jahren 13 Monate lang die DHB durchgeführt und da erwartungsgemäß wegen meiner Risikokomponenten der PSA-Wert nach einiger Zeit wieder anstieg, nehme ich antiangiogene Medikamente, um das Ziel zu erreichen das Dr. L. vordringlich empfiehlt: die Pause nach dem ersten Zyklus so lange wie nur möglich hinauszuzögern, um Resistenz zu vermeiden. . Langsam stellt sich heraus, dass hier wahrscheinlich eine win  win  Situation vorliegt. Ich bin also jetzt mehr als 7 Jahre von dem ersten Zyklus der DHB abgesetzt, habe nicht nur die Möglichkeit weiterer intermittierender  Hormonzyklen sondern auch noch alle lokalen Therapien offen, wenn ich es möchte. Das möchte ich aber nicht, denn eines kann mir schon mal nicht mehr genommen werden: die gute Lebensqualität der letzten 7 Jahren, seit Testosteron wieder gekommen ist. Und ich bin kein sog. anekdotischer Einzelfall.  

  Ein paar Worte zur Strategie: die DHB ist keine Wundertherapie sondern, wie Sie schon richtig gesagt haben, die schulmedizinische Maßnahme der intermittierenden kompletten HB, üblicherweise angewendet bei metastatischem PCa. Die urologische Erfahrung aus dieser Situation lehrt, dass die Therapiepausen immer kürzer und die niedrigsten PSA-Werte (Nadir) immer höher werden. Bis zu etwa 5 bis 6 Jahren kann man üblicherweise auf Wirksamkeit hoffen. Da drängt sich doch die Frage auf, wenn also eine solche Therapie bei schwerem metastatischem Krebs bereits etwa 6 Jahre wirkt, um wieviel besser sollte diese dann bei einem sehr viel geringerem Krebsrisiko wirken. Eine kurative Therapie ist sie bei metastatischer Ausgangssituation nicht. Daher auch die Überzeugung vieler Urologen, dass HB niemals kurativ wirken könne. Kann sie doch, nach Meinung z.B. Prof. David Crawford, Chefarzt Urolog. Oncologie Universität Colorado, Denver: HB rechtzeitig eingesetzt kann Leben retten und auch als heilende Therapie angesehen werden, oder Sir Richard Peto: Frühe HB wirkt lächerlich gut, Europ. Oncolog. Conference 22. Sept. 2003. Dr. L. selbst hat bisher nicht behauptet, dass die DHB kurativ wirke. 

Noch immer soll der Prostatakrebs allein den Urologen gehören. Onkologisches, endokrinologisches Wissen zum Prostatakrebs ist wenig verbreitet, erfährt aber einen ständigen und in neuere Zeit immer schnelleren Zuwachs, für den sich viele Urologen meist aus verständlichem Zeitdruck heraus gar nicht erst interessieren, zumal die möglichen Konsequenzen überhaupt nicht in den Wirtschaftsbetrieb Praxis passen. Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich immer. 


  Den Anwender einer schulmedizinischen Standardtherapie als Schamanen zu bezeichnen, nur weil er sich nicht an die urologisch konservative Indikation hält, ist sicher nicht angemessen, zumal diese Therapie z.B. im Rahmen der internationalen Study of Intermittent Therapy, einer Metaanalyse, bei der Konferenz in London am 4 März 2005 in London allgemein Anerkennung erfahren hat. Leibowitz/Tucker hatten dort vorgetragen. Übrigens nimmt Dr. Leibowitz keine internationalen Patienten mehr in Behandlung, er habe einen Rückstau allein in den USA von über 100 Patienten. Als behandelnder Arzt spielt er hier in Deutschland überhaupt keine Rolle. Hier in Deutschland gibt es aber bereits viele Urologen, die genau diese Therapie anwenden. Das soll aber bitte kein Thema in der Öffentlichkeit werden. Wir respektieren das natürlich. Warum? Weil bei Operation und Bestrahlung sehr viel Geld fließt und die meisten Operierten und Bestrahlten permanente Kunden in der urologischen Praxis sind. Für das Ausfüllen eines Rezeptes mit drei Medikamenten erhält der Arzt demgegenüber fast gar nichts.
Nein, nicht alle Ärzte denken so. 
  Aber es ist eine andere, eine onkologische Denke zur Bekämpfung der Krebserkrankung, die übrigens nicht allein von Dr. L. erfunden und angewendet wurde, er hat sie lediglich nach seiner Erfahrung optimiert und sehr früh (1993) bereits eingesetzt. Er wurde deswegen sehr von Urologen beschimpft in den ersten Jahren. Die HB (nicht immer die DHB) hat jetzt ihren Platz auch als Primärtherapie. Sie wird in zunehmendem Maße (z.B. Mayo Klinik Rochester) eingesetzt.
  Die DHB als stärkste verfügbare Waffe zum möglichst frühen Zeitpunkt eingesetzt soll nach 13 Monaten mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Optimum an Zelltod (Apoptose) bringen und soll dann durch eine Erhaltungstherapie den Tumor weiter unter Kontrolle halten. Nein, eine randomisierte prospektive Studie gibt es dazu nicht, nur Patientenergebnisse.

  Krebs ist eine hochkomplexe Erkrankung, die eigenen Gesetzmäßigkeiten folgt. Wie aus vielen wissenschaftlichen Berichten zu entnehmen ist, haben internistische Onkologen, Hämatologen, Endokrinologen ein sehr viel sensibleres Feinjustierungsverständnis für die Beeinflussung von Krebszellen. Daher ist Ihr Einwand mit den 150 mg Casodex hier verfehlt, die nur in zwei Ländern nicht mehr angeboten wird, in vielen anderen Ländern aber wegen erfolgreicher Anwendung auf dem Markt ist. Sie beziehen sich auf eine Casodex Monotherapie und einer recht erfolgreiche Studie aus 8 Ländern mit vielen Tausend Patienten. Hier geht es aber um eine Kombinationstherapie, das ist ein völlig anderes Konzept. Die HB beeinflußt zunächst die Synthetisierung des PSA (haut den Wert in den Keller), erst eine längere Zeit der Unmeßbarkeit bringt ein Maximum an Apoptose (Zelltod) beim Tumor. Daher die 13 Monate. Nicht nur die Patientenergebnisse von Leibowitz belegen gute Langzeitergebnisse, auch ich kenne inzwischen viele Patienten, die nach 4, 5 oder 6 Jahren bei günstiger Ausgangssituation mit PSA-Werten zwischen 0 und 2  ng/ml ein (ganz leicht schräges) Plateau aufweisen. Wenn man älter wird und volle Kanone Testosteron produziert, dann steigt ganz natürlich auch der PSA-Wert (die Prostata wird größer und undichter, nur weil man eben älter wird).  Natürlichgibt es auch viele Patienten, bei denen der PSA-Wert schneller und stärker steigt, wie bei mir z.B. Da hat aber nciht die DHB versagt, sondern es ist der natürliche Verlauf der Erkrankung eingetreten. Was tun? Da fängt es an sehr schwierig zu werden, denn oft erlaubt die finanzielle Situation keine weitere medikamentösen Kampf, der ja dann mit Off-Lable- Medikamenten grführt werden müßte. Das macht mich traurig und auch ein wenig wütend. Wer arm ist, dem steht eben nicht alles (sehr wahrscheinlich) Nützliche zur Verfügung.

  Jetzt möchte ich hier die Zusammenfassung der Vorträge aus dem Europa Uomo Patientenseminar der EAU in Berlin vor 2 Wochen einbringen, bei dem im wesentlichen die ersten Zwischenergebnisse der European Randomized PSA Screening Study dargestellt wurden:  

  1. Durch diese Studie konnten folgende Erkenntnisse gewonnen werden: 
-die Diagnose einiger sehr kleiner Krebserkrankungen ist das natürliche Ergebnis einer frühen Detektionsaktivität in der allgemeinen männlichen Bevölkerung.
-Die Behandlung von indolenten Krebserkrankungen muß vermieden werden
-Aktive Überwachung mit einer hinausgeschobenen Therapie im Fall von Tumorprogression ist eine Behandlungsoption
-Indolenter Krebs kann durch diagnostische Informationen aus der Biopsie, dem PSA-Verlauf und der Tastuntersuchung identifiziert werden.
  Auf der anderen Seite sollten möglichst alle sonst tödlich verlaufenden Prostatakrebserkrankungen früh entdeckt werden, um eine Stadienverschiebung in Richtung geringerer Tumorbelastung zum Zeitpunkt der Entdeckung zu erzielen. 
  Weiterhin konnten folgende Ergebnisse durch die Studie bestätigt werden:
  a. Wird ein PSA-Wert kleiner als 5 ng/ml gefunden, ist eine Screeningwiederholung erst nach 5 Jahren erforderlich 
*   b. 30 % aller durch das Screeningverfahren entdeckten Krebserkrankungen sind indolent und werden keine Symptome zu Lebzeiten des Patienten zur Folge haben.* 

*   2. Während im 20. Jahrhundert das prinzipielle Therapiekonzept in Suchen und Zertören gesehen wurde, wird für das 21. Jahrhundert dem Therapieprinzip Frühes Erkennen und Kontrollieren der Vorrang gegeben werden müssen, um der Biologie des Prostatakrebses durch Therapien ohne unnötigen Schaden und bei möglichst hoher Lebensqualität für den Patienten Rechnung zu tragen.

*Die folgende Tabelle trägt auch ein wenig zur Klarstellung bei:

*Nebenwirkungen nach lokaler Behandlung*

*Behandelte % gegnüber unbehandelter Norm*

Inkontinenz Urin   23  48%         vs.       4%
Inkontinenz Stuhl  5  14%         vs.           2%

  Erektile Dysfunktion      40  74%         vs.         18%
**
_   Thesis F. Mols, 2007_


  Wir als Patientenorganisation BPS  e.V. treten dafür ein, dass den Patienten so wenig Schaden wie nur möglich zugefügt wird. Die in der derzeitigen S3-Leitlinie der Urologie abgedeckte übliche Kaskade: - PSA über 4 ng/ml - Biopsie - auch kleinste Krebse sofort operieren oder bestrahlen, berücksichtigt das ärztliche Ethos First no Harm - zu allererst kein Schaden, leider nicht. Anwenden der verfügbaren diagnostischen Möglichkeiten (Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit durch Aktive Überwachung) sollte viel häufiger angesagt sein. Ich freue mich, dass Sie sich ebenfalls dazu bekennen, nicht sofort und schnell zu operieren.
  Wenn eine so gering invasive Therapie, wie die DHB, insbesondere den Patienten entgegen kommt, die aus psychologischen Gründen nicht ertragen können, dass sie wissen, sie haben Krebszellen in der Prostata aber es braucht nichts unternommen zu werden, ist das sicher auch eine Möglichkeit, den Patienten Erleichterung zu bringen. Das wird auch schon recht häufig angewendet. Nicht nur bei älteren Patienten. Solche Patienten mit einem möglicherweise insignifikanten Krebs sind natürlich für jeden Therapeuten (Stahl und Strahl, HIFU und Kryo, ECT und Alternativ) sehr attraktiv, weil sie immer eine Erfolgsstory sind. Natürlich auch bei der DHB. Wegen der zeitlichen Begrenzung der Dauer wird durch die DHB nichts verschüttet und läßt hohe Lebensqualität nach Absetzen so lange wie nur möglich zu. 
  Zur Zeit werden alle mit einer DHB behandelten Patienten in einer statistischen Auswertung durch die Universität des Saarlandes erfaßt. Mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt.
  Sehr geehrter Herr Urologe Wunderlich, wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn Sie öfter mal hier im Forum schreiben würden.
  Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Christian Ligensa

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Lieber cligensa!

Danke! Hervorragend!

Ich hoffe, die Qualität des Auftritts von BPS und KISP kann gesteigert werden. Vor allem müssen alle Erkenntnisse in abrufbare, wieder auffindbare Gesamtzusammenhänge gestellt werden. *Wahrscheinlich bedarf es dazu einer bezahlten hochqualifizierten Kraft.* Was nützt Dein hervorragender Beitrag, wenn er im Wust des Forums wieder verschwindet.

Danke, Wolfgang

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Uro Wunderling,

Auch ich begrüße es sehr, dass nun ein weiterer Urologe sich im Forum aktiv äußern will. Dies wird sicherlich so manches Thema neu aufmischen, und Sie haben sich ja auch ein hervorragendes Einstiegsthema mit der DHB gewählt und eine wirklich klare Position bezogen. Bei so einer eindeutigen Äußerung zu diesem Thema gilt frei nach Georg von Frundsberg  Viel Feind - Viel Ehr, und ich möchte Sie mit den nachfolgenden Links (alles Forumsbeiträge) schon einmal auf die z.T. hart geführten Diskussionen und Argumente der Befürworter und Gegner einstimmen.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1424

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1440

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1205

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=936

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1487

Die letzten drei Threads sind von mir, und zwar weil ich mich als Betroffener mit der DHB auseinander gesetzt habe und letztendlich von der Fraktion der Befürworter in die Fraktion der Skeptiker gewechselt bin. Es ist schon so, wie es Wolfgang aus Berlin beschreibt, dass man als Neubetroffener seine Zeit braucht, um im Forum die Aussagen und Beiträge richtig wichten und somit für sich selber nutzen kann. Weiter sehe ich es auch so, wie es in einigen Antworten dargelegt wurde, dass das Thema PK sehr vielschichtig ist und nicht mit Schwarz/Weiß-Positionen zu lösen ist. Ich stimme mit Ihnen voll überein, dass Leibowitz mit der DHB nicht den neuen Platinstandard erfunden hat. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass er ein Scharlatan ist. Dafür gibt es hier im Forum doch zu viele positive Hinweise, dass er seine Patienten gut betreut und auch sehr schwierige Fälle mit Erfolg therapiert.
Ich hoffe, dass Sie sich nicht von der Fülle der Antworten und schwere der Rückfragen erschlagen/entmutigen lassen und dass wir Sie im Forum noch sehr oft begrüßen können.
Beste Grüße aus Andalusien
Knut Krüger

----------


## RuStra

> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ein Kommentar eines (noch) Nicht-Betroffenen und dazu noch Urologen hier erwünscht ist. Trotzdem *brennt mir dieses Thema unter den Nägeln,* da ich als Niedergelassener etwa 200 PCa-Patienten betreue (Nachsorge oder palliativ).


Und uns auch !! 
Eben hier sollten wir uns treffen, vielen Dank nochmal, dass Sie sich der virtuellen Runde hinzugesellen.


Lieber Dr.Wunderling,
wie wäre es, wenn Sie Ihre 200 PCa-Patienten oder besonders interessante "Fälle" anonymisiert dokumentieren und im Netz zur Verfügung stellen? Das würde zusammenfliessen mit dem Vorhaben, das wir selbst haben: Unmengen von Prostatakrebs-Geschichten, die sich angesammelt haben, in eine vernünftige Ordnung bringen, UM DARAUS ZU LERNEN. 
Das wäre 1 Schritt weiter auf der Frage-Schiene, die Günter aufgemacht hat. Wäre das drin? EDV-Technisches + Verwaltungs-Arbeiten könnten wir irgendwie übernehmen ...





> Beeindruckend ist das Engagement und das z.T. detaillierte Fachwissen einiger Autoren dieses Forums. Ich begrüsse dieses ausdrücklich, da die Entscheidung für oder gegen eine Therapie immer Sache des Patienten selbst ist.



Daran gibt es nichts zu "begrüssen" - wir haben ohnehin keine andere Wahl, das geht Ihnen, wenn Sie betroffen wird, auch nicht anders.





> Beeindruckend ist jedoch auch, wie leicht sich von einer Krebserkrankung betroffene Menschen sich an Heilsversprechen klammern.



Christian wies schon darauf hin: Im alltäglichen PK-Massenbetrieb gehen die Heilungs-Versprechen von Urologen aus - ohne "Evidenz", ohne "harte Fakten", mit einem kümmerlichen "Stand der Wissenschaft". Auch wenn gegenüber Watchful Waiting die OP besser abschneidet - wo ist der Beweis, dass die OP des PK die Lösung des Problems ist?? Die überflüssigen Haustierkrebs-Operationen natürlich ausgenommen.






> Bei allem gebotenen Respekt: Blödsinn.



Danke für die Emotion, das muss auch mal sein.
Aber dann geht die rationale Arbeit weiter. Dass es immer wieder Heil-Versuche gibt, die scheitern, sei es, weil es von vorneherein Scharlatanerie war oder weil der Ansatz zu unterkomplex war, liegt schlicht an der Problematik der Erkrankung selbst. Krebs ist nunmal nach wie vor nicht erkannt, geklärt, therapierbar, beseitigbar, vermeidbar. Und klar ist, dass das auch erst dann gelingen kann, wenn man die Komplexität des Zellgeschens und der Entgleisungen auf Zell-Ebene auch nur annähernd in eine theoretische Erfassung gebracht hat. Dazu ist die Organisation der Ärzteschaft entlang der Organe wenig geeignet.  Wie soll die Ausbildung eines Arztes in der Spezialisierung auf die Erkrankungen der harnableitenden Wege hier zielführend sein?





> Die DHB ist    ...


s. den Beitrag von Christian.





> BITTE: wenn Sie als Betroffene schon einen Rat geben, dann verlassen Sie sich doch bitte nicht auf die Empfehlung EINES Schamanen! Und das wohl wichtigste: Informieren Sie sich über harte Fakten, bevor sich sich für eine Therapie entscheiden. Aus der Sicht des niedergelassenen Urologen eigentlich ganz einfach: Ich wäre ja blöd, wenn ich den Patienten eine sinnvolle Therapie NICHT zukommen lasse - wobei die Betonung auf "sinnvoll" liegt.



Das Erkenntnis-Problem haben Sie genau wie wir alle auch: Wenn man erstmal irgendwas für "richtig" hält, wenn man erstmal "Informationen" abgetrennt hat vom erkennenden Subjekt, wenn man erstmal die eigene Sinnproduktion vom subjektiven Kontext befreit hat  -  dann fängt man an zu glauben, wissen zu können. So entstehen "harte Fakten". Wie wenig "hart" sie wirklich sind, ist sehr schnell festzustellen, wenn man nur ein wenig bereit ist, den eigenen erkenntnistheoretischen Standort zu verändern. 
Wenn es wirklich so wäre, dass in der OP-Behandlung der mit "harten Fakten" fundierte Haupt-Behandlungsweg des Prostatakarzinoms liegen würde, dann versuchen Sie doch mal, ein Szenarion aufzustellen, wie wir es schaffen können, das Sterben am PK damit aufzuhalten, wenn möglich zu beseitigen. Zu Anfang wenigstens bei den jungen Patienten.






> ...  daß dies eindeutig den Empfehlungen der Fachgesellschaften entgegensteht.



Ich gehöre auch zu denen, die glauben, dass sie durch die Umsetzung der Standard-Therapie-Massnahmen mehr geschädigt worden wären als sie durch den eingeschlagenen Nicht-Standard-Weg effektiv nach einer Reihe von Jahren sind.
Was haben denn die Fachgesellschaften zu bieten? Gerade auch in Bezug auf Evidenz? Wo werden denn die Standard-Verfahren in der Evidenz-Bewertung eingeordnet? Ist das nicht alles reichlich demotivierend? Ist es nicht abtörend, wie wenig Impulse z.B. von der letzten Versammlung europäischer Urologen in Berlin gekommen sind?
Die "Fachgesellschaften" - neben den Uros die Onkos und die Radiologen - haben in Sachen Krebs allesamt das Problem, dass sie in schulmedizinischer Tradition Erkenntnis-Hürden aufgebaut haben und weiterpflegen und dies nicht mit einem unzureichenden Wissenschafts-Begriff verbrämen.


Schönen Sonntag,

heute Nachmittag haben wir Gruppe ....
wäre übrigens interessant zu wissen, was Sie anstelle der "exotischen" Empfehlung der 3-Monats-100g-Casodex-intermittierenden-HB selbst empfehlen würden. Der behandelnde Uro weiss es eben nicht anders, ist aber, wie mehrere SHG-Männer versichert haben, aufgeschlossen und lernbereit  -  schon wieder eine Möglichkeit, per virtuellem Kontakt was zu erreichen ! Nochmal Danke für Ihre Mitarbeit !!

Rudolf Stratmann

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo lieber Rudolf,

Deine Stellungnahme finde ich sehr richtig und wertvoll, zeigt sie doch, dass sich innerhalb der Urologie seit Deinem Beitrag Ende 2002, der im Forumextrakt des KISP zu finden ist - http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...allgemein.html  -
sehr wenig bewegt hat.
Allerdings fehlen mir persönlich gleichfalls nachvollziehbare Daten über die DHB-Langzeitergebnisse, besonders jüngerer Betroffener. 
Eine Lösung der Misere scheint mir vielleicht darin zu liegen, dass sich jüngere Patienten zumindest mental nicht alleine auf die ultimativ "kurative" Therapieschiene begeben, sondern ihre Erkrankung unter Berücksichtigung der höchstmöglichen Lebensqualität als eine "chronische" verstehen lernen sollten.
Dazu zählt für mich am Anfang die bestmögliche Diagnostik, um die bestehenden Risiken und die zahlreichen Therapieoptionen möglichst objektiv, aber individuell gegeneinander abzuwägen und das aktuelle Stadium der Erkrankung medizinisch möglichst richtig einzuordnen.
Der schlimmste Fehler dürfte dann passieren, wenn ihnen von Ärzten Angst gemacht und sie zu schnellen Entscheidungen gedrängt werden.

Alles Gute und einen schönen Sonntag wünscht

Carola-Elke

----------


## RuStra

Hallo Carola,
auch Dir einen schönen Sonntag!! 
Ich selbst bin durch meinen schon länger überhohen Testo-Pegel getrieben (Casodex150 seit Dezember  -  hallo Dr.Wunderling, ich bin ein Behandlungsfehler-Opfer, aber das ist eine andere Diskussion), nicht ganz so schick.




> Hallo lieber Rudolf,
> 
> Deine Stellungnahme finde ich sehr richtig und wertvoll, zeigt sie doch, dass sich innerhalb der Urologie seit Deinem Beitrag Ende 2002, der im Forumextrakt des KISP zu finden ist - http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...allgemein.html  -
> sehr wenig bewegt hat.


Prof.Huland würde das anders sehen: 
1. Im Vergleich zu WW hat sich ein Vorteil der OP ergeben.
2. In der Einschätzung der Nützlichkeit der OP für fortgeschrittenere Fälle hat sich ebenfalls ein Wandel ergeben, dass auch diese Fälle mehr, auch vom UKE, operiert werden.




> Allerdings fehlen mir persönlich gleichfalls nachvollziehbare Daten über die DHB-Langzeitergebnisse, besonders jüngerer Betroffener. 
> Eine Lösung der Misere scheint mir vielleicht darin zu liegen, dass sich jüngere Patienten zumindest mental nicht alleine auf die ultimativ "kurative" Therapieschiene begeben, sondern ihre Erkrankung unter Berücksichtigung der höchstmöglichen Lebensqualität als eine "chronische" verstehen lernen sollten.
> Dazu zählt für mich am Anfang die bestmögliche Diagnostik, um die bestehenden Risiken und die zahlreichen Therapieoptionen möglichst objektiv, aber individuell gegeneinander abzuwägen und das aktuelle Stadium der Erkrankung medizinisch möglichst richtig einzuordnen.
> Der schlimmste Fehler dürfte dann passieren, wenn ihnen von Ärzten Angst gemacht und sie zu schnellen Entscheidungen gedrängt werden.


Christian wies erneut darauf hin, Günter fragte Dr.Wunderling zu Recht nach  seiner Beweisbasis: 
Nehmen wir mal für den Augenblick hin, dass die randomisierte, placebo-kontrollierte, doppelblinde Studie (möglichst noch mit grossen Fallzahlen usw.) die Methode par exellance für die medizinisch-wissenschaftliche Beweisführung ist (das ist sie m.A. nach nur für relativ schwache Effekte, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte), dann sollte es möglich sein, eine gute Studie oder, genauer, eine Reihe von guten Studien aufzusetzen, die nicht nur WW-OP oder RT mit oder ohne HB oder Chemo1 und Chemo2 vergleichen, sondern OP-DHB für T1 u. T2, HB u. HB+Ernährung für T3 u. T4, oder gar Chemo u. Cellsymbiosis-Therapie nach Kremer, haha. 

Aber gar nicht dran zu denken. Die erkenntnisleitenden Interessen der jeweils möglichen Organisatoren, Institutionen u. Sponsoren lassen das nicht zu.  
Naturheilkundliche Ansätze demgegenüber können nur das machen, wovon "wir", wie Dr.Wunderling betont, wegkommen wollen, nämlich (naturheilkundliche) Erfahrungsheilkunde.
In meiner Sammlung "Was ist Krebs?" habe ich bis heute keinen vernünftigen Beitrag der urologischen Fachgesellschaften, aber umsomehr von Pharma-Firmen (Takeda usw.). 
Also bleibt uns nicht nur, selbst zuzusehen, wie wir als Betroffene klarkommen können, wir müssen auch den Wissenschaftsbegriff, der immer als letzte Instanz beschworen aber nie diskutiert wird, in Frage stellen. 


Zurück zu Prof.Huland: Ich habe auf
http://www.promann-hamburg.de/OP.htm
sein hier im Forum kürzlich diskutiertes DAK-Interview-statement abgelegt.
Und das ist auch eine Ausgrenzung jeglicher Form von HB oder intermittierender HB für T1 oder T2.

Hallo Dr.Wunderling,
Dort auf der OP-Seite (ich kann nur für meine Seiten sprechen)  und/oder
auf der WW-Seite
http://www.promann-hamburg.de/WW.htm
sammele ich gerne alle von Ihnen benannten Studien, die die "harten Fakten" enthalten, von denen Sie gesprochen haben !!

Grüsse, 
Rudolf

----------


## Wunderling

Versuchs mal kurz zu machen.

Zu Günter: sind zu viele Beispiele. Einen 60-jährigen mit einem gesicherten PCa , initialem PSA unter 4 und einem Gleason 6 sehe ich selten. Gibt es sicherlich, die Zahl in der Praxis hält sich aber in Grenzen, da die Hausärzte ja in der Regel überweisen bei PS-Elevation über 4 oder path. Tastbefund. Bei denen, die bei mir Vorsorge machen, könnte so ein Fall vorkommen, da ich eher PSA-Velocity als den absoluten Wert zur Biopsieentscheidung nutze.  Dazu kommt, daß ich standardmäßig 18-fach Biopsien mache und höhere Gleason-scores wahrscheinlich etwas häufiger auftreten.

Neuroendokrine Prostatakarzinome sind selten. In 13 Jahren Urologie, davon 8 an zwei Unikliniken, habe ich genau 4 gesicherte Fälle gesehen. Die Prognose ist miserabel und jede Therapie, die angeboten wird, hat experimentellen Charakter. Im täglichen Praxisleben ehrlich gesagt vollkommen irrelevant.

Das entscheidentste Kriterium (Gründe stehen im nächsten Absatz) für meine Empfehlung ist das biolog. Alter. 

Vielleicht macht es Sinn, wieder etwas grundsätzlicher ranzugehen:

- Ja, ein Teil der Patienten heute wird übertherapiert.

- Der Hauptgrund liegt NICHT im wesentlichen darin (und DAS ist ein hier häufig vorkommender Denkfehler), daß die Operateure sich für toll oder unfehlbar oder omnipotent halten. Sondern daran, daß es leider keine Möglichkeit gibt, für den Einzelnen, den individuell betroffenenen Patienten, eine ausreichend sichere Prognose über die Entwicklung seiner Erkrankung abzugeben. Daran ändert eben auch die DNA-Zytometrie und das andere Beiwerk nichts. Wenn ich wüßte, der Mensch, der grade vor mir sitzt wird die nächsten 20 Jahre (und das ist etwa die Lebenserwartung eines 60-jährigen) gut mit dem Androgenentzug klar kommen, hätte ich da NICHTS gegen.

Leider kann das aber niemand. Man nimmt daher bewußt in Kauf, einen Teil der Patienten überzutherapieren, um einem anderen Teil den Progress zu ersparen. Der gute Urologe wird Ihnen das aber auch vor der Entscheidung klar machen.

Die Grenzen hier sind fließend und in hohem Maße von dem einzelnen Patienten als auch der Person des Behandlers abhängig. Hinzu kommt, daß die Qualität der operativen Therapie örtlich extrem schwankt, was auch hier im Forum für Unsicherheiten sorgt. Ich halte Kontinenzraten in (echten!) Zentren von 85-90% allerdings bei Impotenzraten von ebenfalls 90% für realistisch. Leider tun wir Ärzte zu wenig, um diese Situation zu ändern (gutes Beispiel ist der "Forderungskatalog" der sogenannten Prostatazentren, die ja wie Pilze aus dem Boden schiessen. Das entscheidentste aller Qualitätsmerkmale, nämlich eine externe Qualitätskontrolle der Op-Ergebnisse, wird sicherheitshalber nicht gefordert).

Ich habe auch den Eindruck, daß einige von Ihnen vielleicht glauben, wir (Ärzte) würden Patienten in eine Therapierichtung pressen wollen. 

Falsch. Ich zumindest gebe Ihnen eine Empfehlung, die auf dem derzeit breitesten Konsens beruht. Wenn Sie sich dann für eine andere Therapie entscheiden, bin ich weder böse, noch lasse Sie allein. Ich habe auch nichts dagegen, wenn Sie die Therapie ändern und sich nebenbei die dreifache Menge Casodex und zusätzlich Proscar einwerfen (solange ich dabei keinen vorsätzlichen Behandlungsfehler begehen muß). 

Wogegen ich aber tatsächlich etwas habe ist folgendes: Das Zusammenzimmern eines Weltbildes oder das Prognostizieren "der zukünftigen Behandlung des PCa" anhand von Einzelveröffentlichungen, Einzelverläufen oder Tierexperimenten. Oder daran zu glauben, daß eine PSA-Kosmetik (z.B. durch Finasterid) beim PCa zwangsweise zu einer Lebensverlängerung führt.

Eigentlich wollte ich noch einen Kommentar zu der Leibowitz-Story abgeben. Ganz ehrlich: habe die Lust verloren, da die ganze Sache einfach zu banal ist. Der Junge ist kein Scharlatan, sondern einfach nur ein Internist, der seinen persönlichen "Hormonablationscoctail" mixt. Da die veröffentlichen Ergebnisse aber vollkommen nichtssagend sind, braucht man darüber ja auch keine weiteren Worte verlieren - was die amerikan. Kollegen ja auch nicht getan haben.

Letzter-und vielleicht wichtigster Punkt: Ärzte versuchen, Statistiken auf den einzelnen Patienten anzuwenden - leider gibts auf dem Feld eben auch viel Spreu und Weizen.
Wenn Ihnen persönlich die Therapie nach Leibowitz, die HiFU, oder die Bachblütentherapie geholfen hat, dann ist das gut für Sie und ich freue mich über den Erfolg (das meine ich wirklich ernst).

Aber das kann und darf keine Grundlage einer Therapieempfehlung für andere Patienten sein. Andersrum ausgedrückt: wenn Sie als Patient sich irgendeine einzelne Veröffentlichung rauspicken und sagen: "toll, genau so will ich das", dann können Sie das selbstverständlich für sich so entscheiden. 

Ebenso klar ist, daß die Grundlage meiner Therapieempfehlung anders zustande kommen MUß, oder?

Das Denkmuster hier scheint zu sein: "ich wünsche mir einen harmlosen Krebs den man nicht operieren braucht, suche mir einen Doktor, der das selbstgebastelte Theoriegebäude unterstützt und ignoriere die Empfehlungen der Fachgesellschaften weil die sind eh zu lahm und wissen nicht worum es bei mir geht. Außerdem trifft die Statistik bei mir sowieso nicht zu. Und der Pathologe hat eh gesagt, auf die Zytometrie kannst Du Dich verlassen, und die sagt, DEIN Krebs ist harmlos" 

Aha. Na dann...

----------


## spertel

Sehr geehrter Herr Urologe

Zu Ihrem Beitrag möcht ich Ihnen an dieser Stelle herzlichst gratulieren und verbinde damit die Hoffnung, dass Sie als kompetenter Fachmann und Schulmediziner diesem Forum möglichst lange erhalten bleiben.
Ihrer Schreibweise entnehme ich, dass Sie gewillt sind, Dinge so zu benennen wie sie nach medizinischem Erkenntnisstand sind und nicht das aussprechen, was andere gerne hören möchten.
Dies wird in diesem Staat allerorts schon genügend praktiziert.
Als sogenannter "Youngster" in diesem Forum versuche ich im Rahmen meiner angelesenen medizinischen Kenntnisse besonders jüngere Betroffene zu beraten und über meine persönliche Erfahrungen zu berichten, wenn dies gewünscht wird.
Besonders bei jüngeren Betroffenen sind die hier eingestellten Empfehlungen zur Therapie und Diagnose oft nur schwer nachvollziehbar ;
bitte helfen Sie dabei, dass diese nicht auf die falsche Spur geleitet werden.

Vielen Dank und einen Gruß aus Berlin

Spertel

----------


## Harro

*Rundumschlag*

Hallo, willkommen in unserer Runde Herr Doc Wunderling,

hier im Forum stehen immer zu einigen Beiträgen, wo Betroffene Hilfe und Rat suchen, die kompetenten Antworten aus. Hier hätten Sie sich mit Ihrem Fachwissen hervorragend einbringen können, wie es Ihr Kollege Fs
immer wieder kurz und bündig aber hilfreich tut.
Sie sind uns hier im Forum bei den um ihr Leben kämpfenden und den leider schon verstorbenen ehemaligen Forumsbenutzern mehr als herzlich willkommen. Aber warum Sie sich ausgerechnet zu einem verbalen Rundumschlag gegen die Leibowitz Strategien sprich DHB entschlossen haben ist mir völlig unverständlich. Hier gibt es doch für Sie lohnendere Felder aus der Sicht des Urologen, und das haben Sie ja nun inzwischen auch anklingen lassen. Es ehrt Sie zudem, daß Sie sich nach einer anstrengenden Woche auf dieses Abenteuer, hier im Forum sich Anerkennung und Geltung zu verschaffen, eingelassen haben. Wissen Sie, Herr Wunderling, daß ich nach Ihrer kämpferischen Eingangsrede gegen die DHB spontan den Eindruck hatte, daß Sie hier garnicht als Einzelkämpfer agieren, sondern für eine befreundete Urologengruppe angetreten sind.
Nun, falls das eine unberechtigte fixe Idee von mir war, vergessen wir das.

Aber es war letztlich diese verdammte Skepsis gegenüber den gestandenen Urologen, die mich aus verschiedenen Gründen schließlich zur DHB gebracht hat:
Urologenprofessor 1. teilte mir nach einer Vorsorgeuntersuchung schriftlich mit, daß ich wohl Prostatakrebs hätte. Den Brief bekam meine Frau während meiner Urlaubsreise. Urologenprofessor 2. bestand sofort auf Biopsie, obwohl ich keinerlei Beschwerden in irgendwelcher Hinsicht hatte, allerdings harten Tastbefund und PSA bei 10.5 Danach drückte er mit ein Päckchen Casodex in die Hand und befahl nach GS 3+4 sofortige Prostatektomie. Niedergelassener Urologe 3. entdeckte bei US-Kontrolle
einen beginnenden Leistenbruch und mehrere Nierensteine, was dann in der Klinik auf meine Veranlasssung nachuntersucht und dann ohne Befund war. Urologe 4. sprach vehement auf mich ein, mein Leben doch nicht zu verschenken, er hätte einen Freund, der würde über den Damm in einer Spezialklinik nebenwirkungsfrei operieren. Chefurologe 5. in einer hiesigen Klinik hatte mich schon fast zur Operation überredet, wenn nicht just dort 2 Patienten nach OP durch Infektionen gestorben wären.
Auch nach tagelangen Recherchen konnte ich nirgends Hinweise über Langzeitergebnisse für OP oder Bestrahlung finden, nur, daß diese beiden Therapiesystem um jeden Kunden (Patienten) buhlten. Es war also wirklich nicht nur die Angst vor dem Skalpell sondern diese unpersönliche Arroganz der Fachärzte-Elite, die mich auch aus Skepsis zur DHB führte. Wenn ich nun heute nach über 6 Jahren, die ich nahezu beschwerdefrei gewonnen habe, dann doch noch zur IMRT übergegangen bin, dann deswegen weil ich mich inzwischen über alle Zusammenhänge ziemlich gut informiert habe. Und dieses Wissen verdanke ich zum großen Teil meiner hiesigen SHG und der auch dort bei unseren Treffen Vorträge abhaltenden Mediziner und diesem Forum, dem ich mich auch mal mit kleinen menschlichen Wehwechen anvertrauen kann, ohne gleich ausgelacht zu werden. Wir sind hier trotz etlicher Meinungsverschiedenheiten eine große Familie, und das lieber Doc sollten Sie unbedingt im Auge behalten. Auch Ihre kritischen Bemerkungen kommen hier gut an; nur persönliche Angriffe, das mögen wir nicht und Sie wohl auch nicht.

*Wir lernen aus Erfahrung, daß die Menschen nicht aus Erfahrung lernen"        * (Georg Bernard Shaw)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Wunderling

Vorweg: nee, Hutsch, ich bin mit keiner "Urologengruppe" wirklich gut befreundet - außer mit den Kollegen der Klinik gegenüber, weil die einfach exzellent operieren (auch wenn ich sie gelegentlich ausbremse).

Aber viel Sinn macht die Diskussion nicht, da die Ansichten zu weit auseinander liegen und auch zu zementiert sind. 

Aber ist ja alles nicht schlimm. Bin ja tatsächlich überflüssig. Ein bischen bösartig gesagt (aber ohne persönlichen Anwurf): 

- die einen hier brauchen keinen Urologen, weil sie schon einen haben, mit dem sie zufrieden sind

- die anderen brauchen keinen, weil sie mißhandelt worden sind und seitdem fast alle Urolgen für mies halten

- die nächsten brauchen auch keinen, weil sie sich schon selbst zum Experten gemacht haben (naja, vielleicht noch mal einen, der auf Aufforderung Proscar verordnet oder eine Re-Re-Rebiopsie vornimmt)

- und die paar Übriggebliebenen, Planlosen, im Dschungel verirrten - die sehe ich dann wieder ab Montag.

Allen hier viel, viel Glück für die Zukunft. Wenn EINES sicher ist: dieses Forum wird sich jedes Jahr weiter füllen.

Gruß

Wu

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo -
Zitat:
"Ebenso klar ist, daß die Grundlage meiner Therapieempfehlung anders zustande kommen MUß, oder?

Das Denkmuster hier scheint zu sein: "ich wünsche mir einen harmlosen Krebs den man nicht operieren braucht, suche mir einen Doktor, der das selbstgebastelte Theoriegebäude unterstützt und ignoriere die Empfehlungen der Fachgesellschaften weil die sind eh zu lahm und wissen nicht worum es bei mir geht. Außerdem trifft die Statistik bei mir sowieso nicht zu. Und der Pathologe hat eh gesagt, auf die Zytometrie kannst Du Dich verlassen, und die sagt, DEIN Krebs ist harmlos" 

Aha. Na dann... " (Dr.Wunderling)

 Ich muss schon sagen, wenn ich das lese, kocht mir das Blut. 

Hier, ebenso wie im Beitrag von Spertel, wird polemisch und bar jeder Bereitschaft zu ruhiger, für gute Argumente  Anderer offenen Diskussion  die Therapie von Bob Leibowitz heruntergemacht.

Ich habe von meinen Urologen seinerzeit nur reflexartig die Therapieempfehlung bekommen: "Lassen Sie sich operieren, dann sind Sie's los". Dieselbe Erfahrung haben viele andere auch gemacht. Ist  d a s  die Therapieempfehlung, der wir uns alle zu unterwerfen haben?

Was haben deutsche Urologen an Hormontherapie denn anzubieten? Da gibt es die ADT1, ADT2, ADT3, nach langem Kampf mit der Urologenschaft endlich anerkannt auch die intermittierende Hormonblockade,  mal 3 Monate, mal 6 Monate adjuvant, preadjuvant oder sonstwie, ganz nach Gusto des jeweiligen Arztes,  verordnet wie Hustensaft, letztendlich  nur palliativ  bis in die Hormonresistenz hinein.
"Und was machen Sie, wenn einer Ihrer Patienten hormonresistent geworden ist? fragte ich meinen Urologen. "Dann überweise ich ihn an den Onkologen" war seine Antwort. Na prima!
Und da macht sich ein amerikanischer Arzt  darüber Gedanken, dass in der Hormontherapie mehr therapeutisches Potential stecken könnte und entwickelt  ein schlüssiges Behandlungssystem, dass, ausgerichtet an den Eckpunkten Vermeidung von Impotenz und Hormonresistenz und Erreichung von maximalem Krebszelltod eine Alternative zu den risikoträchtigen "kurativen" Therapien darstellt, praktiziert dieses bei seinen Patienten, hat Erfolg, veröffentlicht die Ergebnisse  -  und wird hierzulande von der etablierten Urologenschaft, die nichts Gleichwertiges anzubieten  hat,  heruntergemacht, mit hahnebüchenen Argumenten und ohne dass man sich der Mühe unterzieht, zu prüfen und vielleicht dazuzulernen.
So ganz unbekannt ist  auch in Amerika die Leibowitz'sche Therapie nicht. Ich erinnere an Stephen B. Strums Ausführungen in seinem Buch "A Primer on Prostate Cancer", wo er auf Seite 148 wie folgt schreibt: "Using a somewhat different approach, Leibowitz et al achieved outstanding results in 110 consecutive patients with clinical stages  T1-3 who refused any form of local therapy and who were treated with ADT3. The average total treatment duration  was 13 months . . ." Natürlich würde auch in Amerika der Leibowtz'sche Therapieansatz den operierenden und bestrahlenden Kollegen das Geschäft verderben, aber eine derart polemische  und mit unsachlichen Argumenten geführte Ablehnung wie hier in Deutschland erfährt Leibowitz in Amerika nicht.
Eine einem Laien wie mir gleichermassen unverständliche  Ignorierung erfahren die Diagnoseverfahren und die Forschungsergebnisse der Cytopathologie  seitens deutscher Urologen.  Professor Böcking weist in seinem 2006 erschienenen Buch "Mit Zellen statt Skalpellen" im Vorwort auf das Erfolgsmodell  in der Anwendung der Cytopathologie beim Gebärmutterkrebs hin: "Ein bisher einzigartiges Erfolgsmodell in der Anwendung der Cytopathologie  ist die Früherkennung von Gebärmutterhals-Krebs an einem Abstrich. Seit ihrer Einführung im Jahr 1972 ist die Sterblichkeit an diesem Tumor in Deutschland um etwa 60% gesunken." Gleich sensationelle Erfolge wird die Einführung der Cytopathologie bei der Diagnose und beim Therapiemonitoring des Prostatakrebses nicht bringen , aber immerhin zu schonenderen Biopsien, objektivierter Malignitätsbestimmung und zu einem drastischen Rückgang von radikalen Therapien führen. Das wäre im Interesse der von Prostatakrebs Betroffenen. Und was tun unsere Urologen? Sie mauern!

Nein, wer in Deutschland mit der Diagnose "Prostatakrebs" diagnostiziert ist, hat apriori schlechte Karten, wenn er den Therapieempfehlungen seines  Urologen vertraut. Er muss sich selbst kundig machen und dann mit neu gemischten  Karten seinen eigenen Weg gehen. Auch dafür habe ich einen illustren Zeugen: Uwe Peters, Krankheitsgeschichte, nachzulesen im KISP.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Anonymous1

> *ok, ich gebs auf*


*halt, stop, noch nicht!*

----------


## spertel

Sehr geehrter Herr Urologe

Ich habe vollstes Verständnis dafür, dass sie bereits jetzt die "Faxen dicke" haben und sich nicht auch noch in ihrer Freizeit herumzanken möchten. 
Mir geht es manchmal genauso, aber vielleicht benötigt hier ein Neu-Betroffener mal den Erfahrungsbericht eines Betroffenen, der die Schulmedizin nicht permanent in Frage stellt.

Alles Gute für Sie und vielen Dank für Ihre aufschlussreichen Beiträge !!!!

Spertel, Berlin

----------


## Harro

*Resignation*

Hallo, lieber Doc, so darf ich Sie doch ansprechen, auch wenn Sie auf Grund Ihres Berufes für einen Nichtmediziner immer noch besonders in Deutschland eine Respektsperson sind? Da loben wir Sie für die Tatsache, daß Sie sich hier aufs  Glatteis begeben haben und hatten eigentlich einvernehmlich alle gehofft, nun einen echten weiteren kompetenten  Mitstreiter für unsere Belange gefunden zu haben, und da wollen Sie schon wieder die Segel einholen. Das hätte ich als Hamburger Jung nicht von Ihnen erwartet. 

*"Der Mensch will brutto geliebt werden, nicht netto"*   (Friedrich Herbel)

Gruß Hutschi

P.S.: Übrigens mein Urologe Nr. 6, mit dem ich jetzt seit fast 5 Jahren ein fast kameradschaftliches Verhältnis habe, und der auch meine Erstherapie DHB nach wie vor voll unterstützt, hat mich nicht zu meiner jetzt laufenden IMRT überredet. Das war meine Entscheidung nach langem Abwägen.

----------


## Schorschel

> Bin ja tatsächlich überflüssig.


Liebe Kollegen, seid Ihr noch ganz bei Trost???

Statt sich zu freuen, dass wir mit "Doc Wunderling" einen weiteren Urologen im Forum begrüßen können, wird er von Einigen attackiert. Was soll das???

Nur weil er ein paar nette Denkmuster infrage stellt? 

Oder weil er die DNA-Zytometrie-Gläubigen vor leichtfertigen "Persilscheinen" warnt?

Oder weil er (wesentlich differenzierter als die meisten Urologen, die ich bisher kennen gelernt habe) die relativ häufige OP-Empfehlung begründet?

Andererseits nennt er sehr ehrlich die tatsächlichen Impotenzquoten und räumt mit einigen Missverständnissen/Vorurteilen auf. Und niemand zwingt ihn dazu, Teile seiner Freizeit mit uns zu verbringen. Warum also diese z.T. merkwürdigen Reaktionen von Euch?? 

--------

Ich bitte Sie, lieber Doc Wunderling, nicht einfach die Flinte ins Korn zu schmeißen, sondern uns erhalten zu bleiben. Vergessen Sie nicht, wir sind Krebskranke, und wir haben uns in der Tat unser jeweils individuelles Welt-, Krankheits- und (Wunsch-)Therapiebild zusammengeschustert. Da müssen Sie verstehen, dass Einige Ihre Ausführungen als Frontalangriff gegen dieses Bild aufgefasst haben.

Seien Sie also bitte nicht zuuuuu empfindlich, sondern bleiben Sie uns erhalten!!!

Grüße aus Wiesbaden nach Westerstede...

Schorschel

----------


## wassermann

Lieber Dr. Wunderling,
ich möchte mich Schorschel und Spertel anschließen und Sie bitten, mit Ihren Beiträgen die Diskussion und vor allen Dingen die Hilfestelllung für Betroffene zu beleben und auf hohes Niveau zu bringen bzw. dort zu halten.
In diesem Thread sieht man doch, wie Diskussionen geführt werden können, aber auch wie man sie wieder zerstört. Mit Pauschalisierungen wie "die Urologen" , die deutsche  urologen" etc wird man dem einzelnen Vertreter der Gruppe nie gerecht und ihn sehr schnell vertreiben. Was ja schon geschehen zu sein scheint.
Für "Neulinge" muss der Aspekt des biologischen Alters immer wieder vor Augen geführt werden, wenn es um Therapieempfehlzungen geht, die für 70jährige adäquat sein mögen, sich für jüngere Männer aber als verhängnisvoll herausstellen. In diese Richtung schienen mir auch einige Ihrer Anstöße zu gehen.

Bitte überdenken Sie Ihren "Abschied" nochmals!
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## cligensa

> Aber viel Sinn macht die Diskussion nicht, da die Ansichten zu weit auseinander liegen und auch zu zementiert sind. 
> 
> Aber ist ja alles nicht schlimm. Bin ja tatsächlich überflüssig. Ein bischen bösartig gesagt (aber ohne persönlichen Anwurf): 
> 
> - die einen hier brauchen keinen Urologen, weil sie schon einen haben, mit dem sie zufrieden sind
> 
> - die anderen brauchen keinen, weil sie mißhandelt worden sind und seitdem fast alle Urolgen für mies halten
> 
> - die nächsten brauchen auch keinen, weil sie sich schon selbst zum Experten gemacht haben (naja, vielleicht noch mal einen, der auf Aufforderung Proscar verordnet oder eine Re-Re-Rebiopsie vornimmt)
> ...


Lieber Doc Wu,
vielleicht kann ich sie überzeugen, dass Sie sich nicht überflüssig fühlen müssen. Faktisch werden Sie nämlich dringend gebraucht. Was Sie sehen ist nicht das, was tatsächlich im Hintergrund stattfindet. Sie diskutieren hier mit weniger als zwei Hände voll Patienten und meist sind es auch immer wieder die selben Namen. Das ist aber ziemlich unerheblich, denn worauf es ankommt sind die mehr als 450 Leser, die sich an einem einzigen Tag, nämlich von gestern auf heute zu Ihrem Thema eingeklinkt haben. Die erreichen Sie mit Ihrer Meinung. Auch wenn einige der Diskutanten hier im Forum den Eindruck erwecken, sie brauchten keinen Urologen, oder halten Urologen für mies, oder haben sehr weit auseinanderliegende Meinungen. Die vielen Leser brauchen aber einen Urologen, mit dem sie zufrieden sein möchten, sie halten üblicherweise Urologen nicht für mies und können sehr viel aus Diskussionen lernen. Die hier geäußerten Meinungen können alle irrelevant für die Leser sein, wenn sie nicht überzeugend sind.  Ihre Urologenmeinung ist sicher nicht so schnell irrelevant, da Sie nun mal Arzt sind. Sie sollte natürlich auch überzeugend sein. Natürlich stehen Sie damit auch in der Auseinandersetzung, die jedoch sehr viel zum Lernvorgang beiträgt. Die meisten Leser haben sich noch nicht zum Experten gemacht. Die brauchen Sie und Ihre urologische Meinung. Wenn Sie von den "Experten" hier im Forum noch ein paar Aspekte wegschneiden, die auf das Ego-Konto gehen, dann kann hier die Diskussion für viele hunderte von Patienten äußerst nützlich sein. Zusammenfassend ist festzustellen, dass sie hinter der Forumswand dringend gebraucht werden, dort warten hunderte von Patienten. Sie sind überhaupt nicht überflüssig.
Freundliche Grüße
Christian

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Christian,
Du hast mir aus dem Herzengesprochen und die teilweisen irrwitzigen Kommentare gut widerlegt. Der Prof A. ( Aickens in Bremen ) hat meine Prostata nach der DHB gelasert und bis heute, 5Jahre danach,ist das PSA unten und die Verdoppelungszeit in weite Ferne gerückt. Also habe ich noch einige gute Jahre ohne Schwierigkeiten der Inkontinez usw. vor mir.
Auch wenn einige von uns die DHB nicht anerkennen, was man javerstehen kann, bin ich froh darüber, diesen Weg gegangen zu sein. Die Jahre der Lebensqualität nimmt mir keiner mehr.
Horst a

----------


## knut.krueger

Sehr geehrter Herr Urologe Wunderling,

Ich bin schon über Ihre Reaktion enttäuscht. In Ihrem Eröffnungsbeitrag loben Sie das z.T. detaillierte Fachwissen einiger Autoren dieses Forums, so dass ich davon ausgehe, dass Sie schon längere Zeit im Forum mitgelesen haben. Deswegen musste Ihnen doch auch klar sein, dass Sie mit Ihrem Eröffnungsbeitrag polarisieren, und ich habe deshalb in meiner ersten Antwort auch gleich die Wendung gebracht Viel Feind  Viel Ehr. Warum streichen Sie dann schon nach dem ersten Gegenwind die Segel? Viele von uns haben es ausdrücklich begrüßt, dass ein weiterer Urologe sich im Forum beteiligt, und Sie herzlich  Willkommen geheißen. Und jetzt wollen Sie sich schon wieder verabschieden? Was sind dann Ihre Beweggründe mit einem Paukenschlag zu erscheinen und dann gleich wieder zu verschwinden? Wir brauchen ärztlichen Rat, wir brauchen Urologen im Forum, und dies hat Christian in einer sehr schönen Weise begründet. Deshalb hoffe und wünsche ich, dass Sie sich noch sehr lange an den Diskussionen hier im Forum beteiligen und für Hilfe suchende Betroffene Ihr medizinisches Wissen und Ihre ärztliche Kompetenz einbringen.
In diesem Sinne herzliche Grüße aus Andalusien
Knut Krüger

----------


## Carola-Elke

Lieber Dr. Wunderling,

ich möchte mich Schorschel, wassermann, Christian, Rudolf, Günter, Dieter, spertel, Knut und allen anderen ebenso anschließen und Sie bitten, den Betroffenen so oft es geht weiterhin aufgeschlossen und möglichst verständnisvoll zur Seite zu stehen. 
Sie sind annährend mein Jahrgang und ich finde es begrüßenswert, wie ich aus Ihren bisherigen Beiträgen entnehmen konnte, dass Sie kein Blatt vor den Mund nehmen und die Aufklärung vor der Therapieentscheidung bei der Begleitung Ihrer Patienten beherzigen und praktizieren. 

Wenn einige Beiträge zuvor Ihrer Meinung nach einen unguten Beigeschmack enthielten, so könnte es daran liegen, dass die meisten der hier mitschreibenden Betroffenen eine nicht ganz einfache Situation aufgrund ihrer Erfahrungswerte und individuellen PKH miterleben und sich vom reinen urologischen Fachbereich enttäuscht abwenden, da ihre aktuellen Ansprechpartner - nach zuvor oft "kurativer operativer urologischer Therapie" - die Radiologen und Onkologen sind. 
Die erfolgreich Operierten melden sich Jahre später selten zu Wort und die DHB-Spezialisten beabsichtigen demnächst eine eigene Homepage zu eröffnen.

Immerhin haben es alle Mitstreiter in ihren Beiträgen ausdrücklich begrüßt, dass Sie sich dem Forum gegenüber zu erkennen gaben und hätten gehofft, Sie bleiben ihm in Zukunft erhalten.
Denken Sie doch noch einmal drüber nach, bevor Sie scheinbar kapitulieren.

Schöne Grüsse an die See

Carola-Elke

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Wassermann, Spertel, Schorschel, Cligensa, knut, Carola-Elke u.a.
Es ist schön, dass Ihr Euch hier als Gutmenschen outet, aber  beipflichten kann ich Eurer Linie nicht.
Wenn ein Arzt neue Therapieansätze ohne ordentliche Begründung als "Schamanentum" abtut und ohne wissenschaftliche Quellen zu zitieren abwertende Rundumschläge verteilt, dann sollte man schon protestieren dürfen. Natürlich sind nicht alle Urologen über einen Kamm zu scheren. Mir ist kein Fall bekannt, dass hier jemand die Äusserungen des Urologen fs oder Dr.F.E. in Frage gestellt hätte. Aber diese  und einige andere sind eben doch Ausnahmen. 
 Alle oder fast alle Urologen sind gute ärztliche Techniker, die mit Problemen wie Nierenstein, Blasenentzündung, Miktionsbeschwerden gut umzugehen wissen. Mit solchen Problemen kann man sich  fast jedem Urologen anvertrauen. Aber die Mehrzahl von ihnen sind eben keine oder schlechte Krebsärzte. Kennen nur Operieren und Bestrahlen  und konzeptionslos den Hormonentzug praktizieren,  machen keine Fortbildung, begleiten die Erkrankten nach fehlgeschlagener kurativer Therapie nur noch palliativ bis zum Ende. Und daran ändert sich nichts, wenn die Hauptbeteiligten, die Patienten,  hiergegen nicht revoltieren. Die Therapie des Brustkrebses ist auch nur besser geworden, weil betroffene Frauen in den Selbsthilfegruppen die rabiaten Therapien nicht mehr mitgemacht und eine Änderung der Behandlungsrichtlinien erzwungen haben. 

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Reinardo

wie schön für Dich, daß Du es Dir so einfach machen kannst und häufig so simple Erklärungen parat hast:




> Die Therapie des Brustkrebses ist auch nur besser geworden, weil betroffene Frauen in den Selbsthilfegruppen die rabiaten Therapien nicht mehr mitgemacht und eine Änderung der Behandlungsrichtlinien erzwungen haben.


_Die Therapie des Brustkrebses ist auch nur besser geworden, weil..._ war das denn wirklich nur so? Haben denn nicht auch gute und verantwortungsvolle Ärzte sowie der grundsätzliche Fortschritt in der Medizin ihren eigenen Anteil gehabt?

Zum Thema Wunderling: Er hat seine Überschrift gut gewählt. Er sollte sich an der ersten Verbalakrobatik nicht sonderlich stören, denn das ist hier immer so, wenn Leibowitz, seine Gefolgsleute und die Ersttherapie DHB kritisch beim Namen genannt werden. 

Deshalb bitte auch ich den Urologen Wunderling, nicht so schnell zu kapitulieren. Allerdings wäre mir an seiner Stelle irgendwann auch meine Zeit zu schade,  wenn es hier weiterhin vorwiegend nur diese dümmliche an Urologen gerichtete Klassenschelte gäbe.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Optimismus*

Guten Morgen, lieber Dr. Wunderling,

Sie hatten hoffentlich eine angenehme Nachtruhe und stehen inzwischen wieder in Ihrer Praxis Ihren zahlreichen Patienten gegenüber. Ich habe eben nochmal auf der Landkarte nachgeschaut, wo der Ort Westerstede liegt. Das ist doch in einer Gegend Deutschlands, wo keiner so schnell was krummt nimmt. Also von der Mentalität her sind wir beide nicht so weit auseinander. Wenn bei uns Norddeutschen mal dicke Luft war, dann war  aber nach Austauschen der Meinungsverschiedenheiten längstens nach einer Viertelstunde wieder Klarschiff. 
Eigentlich bin ich also sehr optimistisch, daß Sie nach diesem Trommelfeuer gestern und den dann doch folgenden vielen aufmunternden Beiträgen uns hier auch weiterhin helfen möchten, und zwar aus dem ganz simplen Grund, daß Sie doch als Arzt einfach das Bedürfnis haben, das Wissen aus Ihrem gewählten Beruf auch da einzusetzen, wo mal ein rauher Wind weht. Sie haben doch längst bemerkt, daß hier im Forum die weit überwiegende Mehrheit Ihr selbstloses Eintreten freudig begrüßt hat. Daß die Kritiker sich natürlich schneller zu Wort melden, wenn eine Lieblingskuh angegriffen wird, war doch so zu erwarten. Die schweigende Mehrheit, das sind aber Ihre Zuhörer oder besser Mitleser, denen Sie etwas zu bieten haben, hätte es sehr bedauert, wenn Sie Ihre spontane Ankündigung wirklich wahr gemacht hätten. Sie merken natürlich, daß ich längst davon ausgehe, daß Sie Ihre Entscheidung wohl über die Nacht überdacht und und innerlich schon rückgängig gemacht haben. Also noch einmal, bleiben Sie bei uns und amüsieren Sie sich auch mal über unqualifizierte Beiträge von selbst ernannten Experten, die sich auch mal irren und das meist dann auch nachträglich eingestehen.

*"Bekanntlich ist man auf nichts so stolz wie auf das, was man seit Minuten weiß*"               (Kurt Tucholsky)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Dieter, Spertel und Wassermann,

eigentlich hätte es Dr. Wunderlings fulminanten Einsatzes nicht bedurft, um die besonderen Risiken der PCa positiven Männer in einem biologischen Alter von ca. 60 Jahren und darunter darzustellen. Gerade ihr und noch weitere Teilnehmer dieses Forums habt hierzu immer wieder gut und korrekt Stellung bezogen. Es gibt kaum einen unter denen, die sich häufiger zu Wort melden, die das Dilemma der unsicheren Prognose und schlechteren Chancen jüngerer Mitpatienten, bei abwartendem Vorgehen nicht sehen wollen. Das gilt in besonderem Maße für gut untersuchte Männer mit niedriggradigem PCa. 

Wo wir aber mehr wissen möchten, mehr Forschung und Erkenntnis wünschen, sind die Gleason Grade ab 4 + 3, PSA Werte über 10 und erhöhten CGA, PAP, NSE, und anderen Markern bei jüngeren Männern. Beim Bewegen dieses Themas muß es auch nicht zu einer unbefriedigenden Gemengelage kommen. Ich kann auch nicht bestätigen, daß ich mit diesem Problem des Mißverständnisses und Frustration in der Selbsthilfearbeit mit den Ärzten ständig zu tun hätte. Im Gegenteil, zwischen Ärzten, ihren Gesellschaften und der Selbsthilfe sind die Bewertung der jetzigen Situation und die Pläne und Aktivitäten für bessere Medizin viel übereinstimmender als von wenigen hier im Forum vermutet wird. 

Wer außer den Betroffenen sollte an einer Zusammenarbeit mit den Ärzten mehr Interesse haben und mithelfen wollen die Behandlung des PCa zu verbessern?

Günter

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Reinardo,

wie Du weißt, bin ich meistens zu ¾ Deiner Meinung, wie auch wieder zu Deiner heutigen Antwort. Ich fühle mich aber in diesem Fall nicht als Gutmensch, sondern ich hatte mit einer Diskussionsbereicherung im Forum gerechnet. Unser fs ist durch seine fundierten Kommentare jeweils bezogen auf den medizinischen Einzelfall eine akzeptierte Autorität. Urologe Wunderlich startete mit einem Paukenschlag im Forum ganz auf unserem Diskussionsniveau- wie Du es richtig darlegst- und deshalb war ich sehr verwundert über sein sofortiges Abtauchen beim ersten Gegenwind. Nun interessiert mich an diesem Fall, was denn seine Beweggründe für diesen One Day Stand waren. Vielleicht sehr geehrter Urologe Wunderlich geben Sie uns dazu noch eine Erklärung. Zu Ihrer Anmerkung die Erde ist eine Scheibe passt natürlich auch und sie dreht sich doch. Und dies auf Leibowitz bezogen treibt uns um, haben wir es mit der Scheibe oder mit der Kugel zu tun? Und hier hatte ich mit einer Belebung mit uns unbekannten Fakten gerechnet bzw. gehofft, und dies natürlich auch auf andere Themen bezogen. Ich kann nur sagen: Schade.
Viele Grüße aus dem schönen, sonnigen Andalusien
Knut.

----------


## Schorschel

> Es ist schön, dass Ihr Euch hier als Gutmenschen outet, aber beipflichten kann ich Eurer Linie nicht.


Lieber Reinardo,

mach's doch bitte ein bisschen weniger konfrontativ...

Die Benutzung des Begriffs "Schamane" durch Doc Wunderling war sicher nicht sonderlich einfühlsam. Und neben Doc Strum hat ja auch Doc Snuffy Myers die DHB deutlich gewürdigt (letzterer sogar in einem kompletten Buch hierzu). Insofern war auch seine Leibowitz-Akzeptanz-Äußerung sachlich etwas daneben.

Aber andererseits wäre ich sehr froh, wenn ein weiterer Uro-Profi uns hier den schulmedizinischen Spiegel in etwas abgeklärterer Form vorhält als die meisten unserer Heimat-Uros das tun. Wir müssen da ja nicht gleich die Hacken zusammenschlagen und in Ehrfurcht erstarren, aber den Widerspruch von Doc Wunderling finde ich sehr wichtig für meinen Meinungsbildungsprozess.

Denk mal zurück: Vor wenigen Monaten hatten wir hier einen Mitstreiter, der sinngemäß schrieb "Ich bin geheilt und brauche keine Therapie mehr!", nur weil seine DNA-Zytometrie erträglich ausgefallen war. An solche Fälle (und vielleicht auch an den einen oder anderen DHB-Fanatiker oder an Leute wie mich, die glauben, die AHIT wird's richten) denkt Doc Wunderling vermutlich, wenn er davor warnt, sich seine eigene Prognose und Therapie zurechtzubasteln und dann den lieben Gotte einen guten Mann sein zu lassen.

Mit "Gutmenschentum" hat das gar nichts zu tun, wenn ich Doc Wunderling gebeten habe, nicht gleich das Mimöschen zu geben und sich pikiert zurückzuziehen. Ich finde seinen Widerspruch und die Ecke, aus der er kommt, für uns sehr hilfreich und bin sehr erstaunt, welche Aggressivität ihm teilweise entgegenschlug. Als glücklicher Hundehalter erinnerte mich das spontan an Angstbeißerei...

Ich würde mich jedenfalls sehr freuen, wenn neben fs auch Doc Wunderling uns zuweilen an die schulmedizinische Sicht erinnert. Und da er eine klare Sprache pflegt, wird er sicher auch die gleiche Münze ertragen können. Nur halbwegs fair sollte es schon bleiben.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Helmut.2

Meine Lieben Diskussionsteilnehmer und Mitleser!

Dieter brachte eine Liste des Medizinische Beirat ein, die Tätikeit des Rates erstreckt sich in folgenden Punkten:

· *Das Beraten des BPS in grundsätzlichen medizinischen Fragen,*




· *die fachliche Unterstützung bei gesundheitspolitischen Fragen,*
· *das Erstellen von Gutachten bei medizinischen bzw. gesundheitspolitischen Fragen,*
· *das Fördern einer optimalen, qualitätsgesicherten, interdisziplinären Versorgung von Prostatakrebspatienten,*
· *das Bereitstellen von Information über laufende Studien beim Prostatakarzinom,*
· *das Fördern klinischer Studien zu neuen Therapieansätzen und zur Therapieoptimierung,*
· *das Fördern der Forschung beim Prostatakarzinom und das Umsetzen neuer Erkenntnisse bei differenzierter Diagnose und Therapiekonzepten in die medizinische Praxis,*
· *das Erforschen der Ursachen und der epidemiologischen Zusammenhänge bei der Entstehung des Prostatakarzinoms,*
· *das Fördern der Mitwirkungsmöglichkeiten des BPS als Vertreter der Prostatakrebs-Patienten in die Entscheidungsprozesse der urologischen Fachverbände und beim Erstellen von Leitlinien,*
· *das Fördern der Anerkennung des informierten und mündigen Patienten in der urologischen Praxis,*
· *das Beraten in besonders schwierigen Fällen betroffener Patienten.*

*Wenn soviel Themen von so hohen Persönlichkeiten den BPS unterstützt, wie so bekommen wir nicht von Zeit zu Zeit Unterstützung im Forum und oder wenigstens Erfolgsberichte zu lesen?*



*Sind die Herren nur ein Alibi für BPS, daß wir beruhigt sind und den Eindruck haben es wird was unglaubliches in Bewegung gesetzt!*


*Ich hoffe nur, daß Dr. F.S Urolge seine Augen OP gut überstanden hat und bald wieder seine uns verständliche und klare Antworten bei uns tätig sein kann.*

*Dr. F.E. immernoch für das BPS unterstützent tätig aber seine Mitwirkung im Forum läßt doch einwenig nach obwohl Er von Z.z.Z. interessante medizinische Beiträge von englische ins deutsche übersetzt einbring.*


*Dr. Wunderling, sein auftritt war einwenig heftig aber da gibt es ein schöne Redensart aus dem Volksmund "Er kommt mit der Tür ins Haus" aber Bitte, wir scheiben auch mal deftiges und hinterher denken wir, das war doch ein wenig zu krass!*


*Was mir aufgefallen ist, daß in der Liste des medizinischen Beirates, PD Dr. R. Paul München mit aufgeführt ist, Ihn hatte ich als mein 4. Urologe in seiner Praxis um eine Untersuchung und Stellungnahme gebeten und heraus gekommen ist, daß Er mir eine intermittierende Hormonblockade (HB einfach) Monotherapie, einleitend Casodex 50 mg und nur noch vierteljählich Trenantone verordnen wollte!* 

*Folglich wird es so sein wie in sehr vielen Fällen eine HB so gehandhabt wird*
*und anscheinend Standart bei HB und nicht selten ohne einleitende AA!*

*Gruß Helmut*

----------


## cligensa

> *Wenn soviel Themen von so hohen Persönlichkeiten den BPS unterstützt, wie so bekommen wir nicht von Zeit zu Zeit Unterstützung im Forum und oder wenigstens Erfolgsberichte zu lesen?*
> 
> *Sind die Herren nur ein Alibi für BPS, daß wir beruhigt sind und den Eindruck haben es wird was unglaubliches in Bewegung gesetzt!
> 
> *


Lieber Helmut,
der BPS braucht kein Alibi und will auch niemanden beruhigen. Es ist schon verwunderlich, wie stark die eigene Sichtweise größere Zusammenhänge  verdrängt oder einfach negiert. Der medizinische Beirat ist keine Ansammlung von Ärzten, die dazu da ist, sich in mehr oder weniger niveauvolle Diskussionen des Forums einzuschalten. Dafür hätten wir wohl niemanden gewinnen können. Auch wurde übereinstimmend vereinbart, dass nur in Ausnahmefällen von allgemeinem Interesse einzelne, individuelle  Patientenfragen gegebenenfalls auch interdisziplinär angesprochen werden können und dass eine Einmischung in Einzelfälle in Konkurrenz mit einem behandelnden Arzt nicht akzeptiert wird.

Hier geht es um grundsätzliche Probleme, wie z.B. die Zertifizierung, bei der geklärt werden muß, welche Verfahren optimal für Prostatakrebspatienten  eingesetzt werden sollen. Da gibt es zur Zeit eine konkurrierende Situation durch den Dachverband der Prostatazentren mit leicht abweichenden Kritereien von denen der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft. Hier sind sich die Urologen selbst nicht ganz einig. Es gibt ein Bedarf zur Klärung der Therapieauswirkungen zur Lebensqualität nach Behandlung, die in einer großen deutschlandweiten Umfrageaktion herausgearbeitet werden soll. In all diesen Dingen werden wir vom medizinischen Beirat beraten und werden z.B. die Fragebodenaktion zur Klärung solcher Fragen, an denen wir ebenfalls heftig interessiert sind, in enger Zusammenarbeit mit den zuständigen Gremien und Ärzten durchziehen. Wir sind nämlich diejenigen, die relativ unkompliziert sehr viele Patienten ereichen können. Das können wir einbringen und anbieten.

Ein weiteres Thema ist die Mitarbeit an der S3-Leitlinie. Ein sehr komplexer Aufgabenbereich, weil hier neuere oder gar neueste Erkenntnisse (Paradigmenwechsel - siehe einen meiner vorherigen Beiträge) in eine Empfehlung für die niedergelassenen Urologen umgesetzt werden soll und möglichst nicht in einem halben Jahr eine andere Empfehlung erteilt werden soll. Wir stehen in engem Gedanken und Maßnahmenaustausch mit den zuständigen ärztlichen Gremien und Personen.

Das waren nur zwei Beispiele, die im Moment akut sind. Ich bitte doch auch zu berücksichtigen, dass ein großer Bundesverband über Tellerränder hinausschauen muß. Ich bitte daher um Verständnis.

Kompetente, teamfähige Mitarbeiter, die Zeit und Energie mitbringen, im Bundesverband sich zu engagieren, sind immer willkommen.
Freundliche Grüße
Christian

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Schorschel,

Nachdem ich in Deinem letzten Beitrag die entgegenschlagende Aggressivität gelesen hatte, dachte ich zuerst, ich bin im falschen Film. Ich war gestern Abend mit Freunden aus und habe jetzt noch einmal alle Beiträge mir sorgfältig durchgelesen, um zu prüfen, ob ich etwas übersehen habe. Aber bis zum überraschenden Ausstieg vom Einstieg des Urologen Wunderling gab es keinen aggressiven Beitrag, was ja auch nicht verwunderlich war, da unsere Prominenz mit sehr qualifizierten Aussagen und Fragestellungen angetreten war. Ich hatte noch zu meiner Frau gesagt, wenn er das alles beantworten will, dann braucht er keine Praxis mehr sondern ist durch die Forumsarbeit ausgelastet. Dann kam der etwas flapsige Beitrag meines Freundes Hutschi- in keiner Weise unter der Gürtellinie-, und ich habe den Eindruck, dass dieser sehr Willkommen war, um den Ausstieg zu begründen. Und wenn man die wohlwollende rosarote Brille nicht aufsetzt, dann war diese Begründung ein Tiefschlag, der darin gipfelte, dass wir (das Forum) einen Urologen Wunderlich gar nicht verdient hätten. Zu dieser Auffassung bin ich nach noch einmal sorgfältigem Lesen der Beiträge gekommen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Schorschel

[quote=knut.krueger;11092]...und habe jetzt noch einmal alle Beiträge mir sorgfältig durchgelesen, um zu prüfen, ob ich etwas übersehen habe...quote]

Lieber Knut!

Zum Thema der Doc Wunderling "entgegengeschlagenen Aggressionen" (wobei ich wirklich nicht mit Dir streiten will!):

So eine Einschätzung ist naturgemäß subjektiv. Ich habe mir die Beiträge eben nochmal flüchtig durchgelesen und Folgendes an Vorwürfen dem Doc gegenüber notiert:

"...verbaler Rundumschlag..."
"...persönliche Angriffe..." 
"...kocht mir das Blut..."
"...wird polemisch runtergemacht..."
"...hanebüchende Argumente..."
"...polemische Argumente..."

Ich finde das schon recht aggressiv gegenüber einem Neuling, der als Urologe seine Meinung zugegebenermaßen recht pronociert darbietet. Aber vielleicht lassen wir besser diese Bewertungen, denn wir sind uns ja sicher einig darin, dass wir uns mit Doc Wunderling trefflich und deutlich _in der Sache_ streiten sollten, um für uns (und vielleicht auch für ihn!) etwas Hilfreiches hinzubekommen.

Herzliche Grüße nach Andalusien sendet

Schorschel

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dr. Wu (ich nehme an, Sie heißen nicht Wunderlich),

als ganz braver Patient (Hallo Knut, evtl. haben es manche verdient), ich widerspreche keinem Arzt, möchte ich Sie um die Einschätzung meiner Therapie bitten. 

Unsere Ansichten liegen vielleicht gar nicht so auseinander, ein Betonkopf bin ich auch nicht.

- ich habe so gut wie keinen Urologen
- ich bin auch nicht misshandelt worden, weder durch OP, noch durch ST, 
  noch durch Chemo oder sonstige "giftige" Medikamente
- ich bin kein Experte, brauche auch keine RE-RE-Rebiopsie, ich weiß das 
  ich PK habe, da bin ich Experte
- auch bin ich kein planloser im Dschungel Verirrter, ich war auch keiner

Nov. 2004 Metastasenschmerzen im li. Fuß, durch MRT belegt (Prostata), bPSA 740, GS (4+4)8, DNA x-Ploid aus 3 (mikrige) Stanzen (hätte man auch bleiben lassen können). 2 HB durch ersten Uro, 1 HB wäre Wunsch des Onko (das Pulver trocken halten, Tübinger Schule. Später 3 HB mit verschiedenen Medikamenten. Seitdem ruhen die umfangreichen Metastasen in LK und Knochen. 
Was würden Sie empfehlen, 1 HB wie bei jedem "Haustierkrebs" oder etwas mehr. Wäre eine intermetierende HB, wie sie ja anscheinend auch von Ihnen befürwortet wird, möglich?
Ich hoffe Sie machen weiter, manche von uns brauchen Sie.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Harro

*Auszeit*

Hallo, lieber Schorschel,

auch ich habe mir alle Beiträge ab Beginn von Dr. Wunderlings Einstieg noch einmal durchgelesen und bin nicht zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, daß von den auf diese Einführungsrunde reagierenden Forumsbenutzern unfaire Angriffe erfolgten. Bitte, beachte hierbei, daß die ersten etwas harschen Formulierungen vom Doc Wunderling ausgingen, und zwar auch unter Berücksichtigung einiger erfolgversprechender Ansätze zu einer späteren harmonischen Zusammenarbeit. Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus oder zurück oder was auch immer. Wie Knut schon richtig erkannt hat, muß doch der gute Dr. Wunderling schon eine Weile unsere auf dem Niveau von Nichtmedizinern ablaufenden Diskussionsrunden beobachtet bzw. zur Kenntnis genommen haben. Wenn Du, geschätzter Schorschel, um einmal bei meinem von Knut so schön als flapsig (ist oft norddeutsche Art) beschriebenen Beitrag zu bleiben, meine Vokabeln *Rundumschlag + persönliche Angriffe * als aggressiv empfindest, dann frage ich Dich, ob diese harmlosen Wörter als Beschreibung für die ganz am Anfang in die Runde geworfenen Worte wie Schamane und Blödsinn und Prof. L. aus Amerika nicht eigentlich sehr seriös waren. Dr. L. war nie Professor; aber schon diese Bezeichnung erzeugte bei mir etwas wie Abwertung dieses Menschen. Woher nahm also unser W. das Recht, so flapsig gegen einen Kollegen zu Felde zu ziehen. Ach, Schorschel, weißt Du was, entweder ist er ein gestandener Kerl (das kann auch ein Urologe sein, wie meiner seit 5 Jahren) und dann zeigt er uns mal was eine Harke ist oder er ist eben kein wirklicher Urologe, obwohl ich trotz seiner rüpelhaften Art am Anfang einen eigentlich ganz guten Eindruck von ihm hatte.

*"Wir können wohl das Glück entbehren, aber nicht die Hoffnung"*
(Theodor Storm)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hansi,

Wie Du weißt, bist Du mein Vorbild in Sachen Ernährung. 
Hier kann ich Dir aber nicht folgen. Wenn ein Arzt- ich habe im Google nachgesehen, er heißt Wunderling und ist Arzt- uns als Planlose, Verirrte im Dschungel bezeichnet und dazu gehörst Du oder Du vielleicht mehr in die Rubrik des selbsternannten Experten, Schorschel und ich, da wir uns noch nicht für eine endgültige Therapie entschieden haben, dann kann ich jedem nur wünschen, sich nicht in diese Praxis auch nicht der virtuellen zu verirren.

Gruß Knut.


Hallo Schorschel,

Ich habe nicht vor, mit Dir zu streiten und in diesem Fall schon zweimal nicht. Aber ich muss Dich berichtigen. Deine Anmerkungen beziehen sich auf einen Beitrag nach dem Ausstiegsszenario von Herrn Wunderling, und dazu ist meine Meinung, wer auf diesem Niveau austeilt, muss auch bereit sein, auf gleichem Niveau einzustecken. Gestern Abend und heute Morgen habe ich mich aus Zeitgründen in diesem Thread nur oberflächlich informiert, aber seit dem ich mir die Beiträge im Detail angesehen habe, stimme ich voll mit Reinardo überein. Ich hoffe, dass die Wunderlich Episode auch eine bleibt.

Einen Sonnengruß aus Andalusien nach dem, wie ich annehme, sonnigen Wiesbaden
Knut.

----------


## spertel

Guten Abend allerseits !

So, nun haben wir`s ja geschafft...

Mir bleibt an dieser Stelle auch nichts anderes übrig, als dies zu bedauern, da in den wenigen Beiträgen des Herrn Urologen W. mehr brauchbare medizinische Substanz enthalten war, als in manch selbst zusammen gebrauten Prostata-Kauderwelsch einiger sich hier tummelnder Hobby-Pk´ler. 
Und wenn ein niedergelassener Schulmediziner, hier Urologe, auf Grund seiner beruflichen Erfahrung und Kenntnisse "Blödsinn" als "Blödsinn" bezeichnet ist dies absolut in Ordnung und nicht im Ansatz als rüpelhaft zu bezeichnen. 
Ich bin sicher, dass dieser Mediziner es nicht nötig hat, irgend jemanden zu zeigen was ´ne "Harke" ist; vielmehr glaube auch ich, dass er eine geraume Zeit mitgelesen hat und die teilweise haarsträubenden Therapieempfehlungen, besonders an Neu-Betroffene, nicht mehr kommentarlos ertragen konnte.

Dass er hier viele Forumteilnehmer nicht erreichen wird, war ohnehin klar.

Die vielen Mitleser des Forums sollten dieses zum Anlass nehmen und Fragen zur eigenen Situation vorrangig mit dem Facharzt ihres Vertrauens besprechen.


*"Aussagen werden nicht dadurch richtiger, in dem man sie ständig* 
*wiederholt"*

Spertel, Berlin

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Spertel,

Ich kenne Deine Beiträge und damit Philosophie sehr gut. Dein Motto ist: Das Ding muss raus, und dann ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung. Ich akzeptiere dies und verstehe es sogar. Was ich nicht verstehe, ist Deine Nulltoleranz gegen andere Therapien. Ich habe z. B. mit der DHB begonnen und bin mittlerweile der Überzeugung, dass diese mir nicht die gedachte Nachhaltigkeit bringen wird. Ich habe auch an die Tektomie gedacht und mich damit befasst. Ich bin aber dann zu dem Schluss gekommen, und zwar aufgrund statistischer Fakten, dass die Bestrahlung bei meinem Gleason 4 + 3 mit der laufenden Hormonblockade mir deutlich bessere Heilungschancen bietet. Mein Weg war also ein längerer Weg bis zur Entscheidung, den ich nicht bereut und den ich genutzt habe, um mir Kenntnisse anzueignen, und wie ich hoffe, damit den für mich optimalen Weg aufbereitet zu haben.
So wie sich bei Dir die Haare sträuben bei manchen Empfehlungen, sträuben sich diese bei mir, wenn Deine glasharte Empfehlung zur Prostatektomie kommt bei nicht einmal gesicherter bzw. ausgeschöpfter Diagnose. Ich meine, wir sollten alle mehr Toleranz für die Meinung des Andersdenkenden/handelden aufbringen. Jeder von uns hat PK und verfolgt das Ziel, diesen zu besiegen oder mindestens recht lange zu kontrollieren. Und dies sollte uns einigen.
Und nun zu Doktor Wunderling. Er wurde mit offenen Armen aufgenommen und fast zu 100 % in allen Beiträgen herzlich Willkommen geheißen. Und dann kam der unverständliche Ausstieg vom Einstieg mit, wie ich meine, hässlichen Worten. Ich lasse mich nicht gerne als Planloser, Verirrter im Urwald betiteln. Dagegen verwahre ich mich. Aber auch nach diesem unwürdigen Abgesang des Doktors Wunderlich, hat noch die große Mehrheit versucht, ihn zu halten und eine Brücke zu bauen. Toleranz, lieber Spertel, setzt auch eine gewisse Objektivität voraus. Ich hoffe und wünsche mir, dass ich Dich ein bisschen nachdenklich stimmen konnte.
Gute Nacht und freundschaftliche Grüße aus Andalusien
Knut.

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Guten Abend allerseits !
> .... 
> *"Aussagen werden nicht dadurch richtiger, in dem man sie ständig* 
> *wiederholt"*
> 
> Spertel, Berlin


Entschuldige bitte, lieber Spertel, aber die einzige Empfehlung, die man von Dir an andere Ratsuchende zum wiederholten Male sinngemäß zu lesen erhält, ist : Lasse Dich operieren und dann hast Du Deine Ruhe!
Das kann ja wohl nicht Alles sein.

Forumnutzer, die hier seit Jahren mitmachen, gehen sehr viel differenzierter mit der PKH von Neuen um und nehmen sich die Zeit, sich mit ihrem Wissen einzubringen. 
Einseitige Therapieempfehlungen geben erfahrene Nutzer sowieso nicht, weil sie nämlich wissen, dass dies ihre Kompetenzen bei Weitem übersteigt.
Sie wollen den Leser zum kritischen Nachdenken und zur Weiterbildung in Sachen PK anregen.

Zum Benehmen der Ärzte könnte ich Dir aus persönlicher Erfahrung so Einiges erzählen, verkneife es mir aber. Sie sind keine Halbgötter in Weiß, auch wenn man manchmal den Eindruck gewinnt. 
Vergiss nicht: Ein Niedergelassener hat in aller Regel keine ihn kritisierende oder regulierende Instanz mehr über sich, d.h. wenn er nicht zur Selbstreflektion neigt, ist er hier auf lange Sicht fehl am Platz. Wenn er sich vorher als stiller Mitleser mit anderen Meinungen konfrontiert sah, sollte er insgeheim damit rechnen, nach seinen Äußerungen nicht nur Zustimmung zu ernten. 
Das wäre aber für viele Ärzte etwas Neues, das sie erst mal akzeptieren und damit umzugehen erlernen müssten. Sie sollten sich gut überlegen, ob sie diese Herausforderung annehmen wollen. Nicht jede Persönlichkeit ist dazu geeignet und es ist anzunehmen, dass nicht nur Dr. Wunderling zu den mitlesenden Fachärzten gehört. 
Wenn sich ein Arzt dazu entschließt, sich bereitwillig Fragen und anderen Standpunkten zu stellen, um dem Forum professionelle Hilfestellung anzubieten, sollte er sich etwas Zeit nehmen und andere Ansichten, die nicht automatisch deswegen unqualifiziert sind, nur weil sie von Nicht-(-Schul-)-medizinern kommen, zulassen können.

Wenn Du meinst, dass es den Betroffenen nichts einbringt, sich im Forum Ratschläge zur eigenen Situation zu erbitten, dann hast Du eine viel zu hohe Meinung von den vielen Niedergelassenen, die sich aus Zeitmangel und ökonomischen Gründen leider oft nicht die Mühe machen können, den Patienten umfassend aufzuklären oder die Vor- und Nachteile der verschiedenen Optionen aufzuzählen. 
Wie oft sind die Patienten mit ihrer Diagnose hinterher schlicht und einfach überfordert. Sie werden alleine gelassen und wenn dem nicht so wäre, gäbe es gar keine Klagen.

Denk mal drüber nach, bevor Du hier einen Rundumschlag anfängst, der gar nicht nötig ist, da Du rational betrachtet über Herrn Dr. Wunderling und seine tatsächliche Sicht der Dinge erst viel zu wenig wissen kannst.

Einen schönen Abend,

Carola-Elke

----------


## wassermann

Liebe Diskutanten,
als "Gutmensch" - wie von Reinardo liebevoll bezeichnet- schätze ich Pluralismus, Toleranz und freiheitliches Denken. Insofern begrüßte ich es, mit Dr.W. eine Instanz im Forum zu haben, die vielen hier geäußerten Annahmen und "Dogmen" kritisch gegenüber steht und bei 200 betreuten PK-Patienten auch über Erfahrung und -hoffentlich- Kompetenz verfügt. Es ist dem Forumbenützer durchaus zuzutrauen, dessen Ansichten ebenso "kritisch" wahrzunehmen wie so manche "haarsträubende" Therapieempfehlung von Forumsgrößen oder solchen, die es werden wollen. Was ist dagegen einzuwenden? Cligensa und RuStra beschritten den Weg der Diskussion auf hohem Niveau, doch überschütteten sie den armen Mann mit Fragen und qualifizierten Einwänden, dass er wohl aus Angst vor der eigenen Courage die Flucht ergreifen musste. Wann hätte er denn auf all das eingehen sollen/können? Sein Abgang war dann alles andere als rühmlich, doch hätte ich ihn schon sehr gerne als "gestandenen" Ratgeber und Korrektiv aus der Praxis hier gesehen. Aus manchen Beiträgen von Forumsteilnehmern glaubte ich schon eine gewisse Platzhirsch-Mentalität zwischen den Zeilen zu entdecken, die ahnen lässt, dass man ganz froh ist, einen solchen Mann nicht zu groß werden zu lassen. Vielleicht täusche ich mich, ich möchte niemandem Unrecht tun.
Wie auch immer: Weg ist er, und das ist sehr schade, denn Vielfalt und ein breites Spektrum brauchen Ratsuchende hier im Forum, keine "herrschenden" Meinungen, denn auf die trifft er ja angeblich schon in der Fachpraxis!

In diesem Sinne, alles Gute
Wassermann

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Wassermann,

Eine sehr gute Analyse der Vorkommnisse von Dir. Auch ich finde es sehr schade- dies habe ich schon am Anfang meiner vielen Stellungnahmen in diesem Thread gesagt- dass wir Dr. Wunderling als gestandenen Praxisarzt, nicht für das Forum halten konnten. Aber ich bin der Meinung, dass wir uns als Forumsteilnehmer in diesem Fall keine Eigenvorwürfe machen müssen. Sicherlich waren die Beiträge von Christian, Günter und Rudolf eine Herausforderung auf sehr hohem Niveau. Aber es wäre doch kein Problem gewesen zu sagen, liebe Leute, Eure Fragen in dieser Fülle überfordern mich. Ich habe auch noch eine Praxis mit einem 10 Stunden Tag zu bewältigen usw. Auf die eine oder andere Frage werde ich im Laufe der Zeit eingehen.
Aber wollte er das überhaupt? Ich habe mich immer wieder gefragt, was denn seine Beweggründe waren mit so einem polarisierenden Beitrag im Forum zu starten? Ging es ihm überhaupt darum, was viele von uns gerne gesehen hätten, seine Praxiserfahrung und schulmedizinische Denkweise im Forum einzubringen? Ich weiß es nicht.
Persönlich habe ich mich über den unwürdigen Abgang mit der Abklassifizierung der Forumsteilnehmer geärgert, und dies ja auch schon zur Genüge angeführt.
Einfach schade.

Gruß Knut

----------


## Harro

*Beschämender Abgang*

Hallo Carola-Elke, Hallo Wassermann,

wenn ich Euch Beide direkt stellvertretend für viele andere sachlich argumentierende Forumsbenutzer anspreche, dann nicht nur weil Ihr die letzten beiden Beiträge zu diesem Thema eingegeben habt. Schon Knut hat in seiner immer versöhnlichen und doch in der Sache kompromißlosen Art versucht, den neuen Urologen zu einer korrekten Begründung für seinen Abgang zu motivieren. Kaum glaubhaft nachzuvollziehen, daß mein anfänglicher Verdacht, Dr. Wunderling träte hier nicht als Urologe Wunderling in eigener Bereitschaft zur Meinungsabgabe an, sondern als Sprachrohr einer irgendwie organisierten Ärztegruppe, Anlaß genug war, nun den Bettel wieder hinzuschmeißen. Irgendwie hat er es  jedenfalls von Anfang an verstanden, trotz einiger bemerkenswerter sachlich fundierter Hinweise Unmut zu erregen. Unmut, weil zu viel Polemik auf einmal einfloß. Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, unser Forums-Ehrenkodex lautet doch wohl, persönliche Angriffe sind tabu. Einen Kollegen, der noch dazu kaum in diesem Forum Gelegenheit haben wird, die pauschalen Angriffe zu widerlegen, so massiv zu attackieren, ist einfach mieser Stil. Genug der Worte um diesen so leicht verwundbaren Wunderling im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Dieses Forum mit seiner mir schon langsam ans Herz gewachsenen aktiven Benutzerschaft wird noch lange so etwas wie eine kleine Zufluchtstätte für mich sein, wenn ich teilhaben kann an den Nachrichten über Therapieerfolge von Betroffenen oder vielleicht auch mal Gelegenheit habe, einem verzweifelten Menschen ein paar tröstende Worte mit auf dem weiteren Weg zu geben.

*"Der liebt nicht, der die Fehler des Geliebten nicht für Tugenden hält"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## spertel

Sehr geehrter Herr Dr. W.

Vielleicht haben Sie aus reiner Neugier anonym mitgelesen und sich möglicherweise über das Geschriebene köstlich amüsiert. Nun, der eine Mag diese Art, der andere eben nicht....

Wenn das sicher schöne Städtchen Westerstede von unserer heißgeliebten Hauptstadt nicht so weit entfernt wäre, seien Sie versichert, Sie wären, was meine urologische Nachsorge betrifft, "mein Mann".

Ich bin sicher, Sie würden sich über einen unkomplizierten und pünktlich zahlenden Privatpatienten freuen und verbinde dies mit der Hoffnung, Sie hier irgendwann hier im Forum zur "Auffrischung" wieder antreffen zu dürfen.

........und nun zu Deinem Beitrag, werte Carola-Elke !

Offensichtlich bist Du nicht willens oder in der Lage, meine Beiträge richtig zu verarbeiten und wiederzugeben, oder vielleicht ist auch Absicht dahinter.
Ich habe NIEMALS !! im Rahmen meiner Berichte geschrieben : " Lassen Sie sich operieren und dann sind Sie die Sache für immer los."

Ich habe mich stets auf vorliegende Daten und Studien bezogen und habe auf Grund dieser Fakten ratsuchenden Betroffen mitgeteilt, welche Chancen !! auf Heilung in Verbindung mit dem zu erwartenden Lebensalter bestünden und dass diese Fakten bei der Therapieentscheidung eine wesentliche Rolle spielen müßten.
Dies ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied.
Merkwürdigerweise sind es meist die Nicht-Operierten, die über Inkontinenz nach RPE zu berichten wissen.
Wenn ich hier das Risiko "als überschaubar" bezeichne, deckt sich dies mit den vorliegenden Zahlen und erst Recht mit meinen persönlichen, positiven Erfahrungen. Da bin ich auch hier kein Einzelfall.
Auch habe ich NIEMALS ! im Rahmen persönlicher Erfahrungsberichte von "Heilung" gesprochen noch anderen dies suggeriert.
Richtigerweise hast Du festgestellt, dass ich mich fast ausschließlich zu Anfragen möglicher Therapieoptionen geäußert habe.
Und dies in der Regel nur, wenn beim Alter des Betroffenen eine längere Lebenserwartung (mehr als 15 Jahre) ab Diagnose zu prognostizieren ist und ein vermeintlich kuratives Handeln noch möglich erscheint.
Und für genau diesen Personenkreis sind eben die RPE und auch die Strahlentherapie nach Studienlage Maßnahmen der ersten Wahl, ob es hier jemanden nun paßt oder nicht.
Ich fühle mich eben nicht dazu berufen, zu jedem Thema meinen Senf abzugeben und mit gefährlichem Halbwissen Neu-Betroffene weiter zu verunsichern.
Auch habe ich NIEMANDEM !! empfohlen, dieses Forum als
Informationsquelle nicht zu nutzen. 
Nur sollte VORRANGIG !!! der behandelnde Urologe immer erster Ansprechpartner bleiben ; soweit sollte die eigene Eitelkeit nicht gehen, dass man dies ernsthaft in Zweifel zieht.
Danken möchte ich Dir, dass Du von Berichten über schlechtes Benehmen der Ärzte Abstand genommen hast und ich von Einzelheiten verschont geblieben bin. Davon gibt es hier schon genug.

Aber ich bin einsichtig und werde mich nur noch im Einzelfall gegenüber Neulingen äußern.....und dafür gibt es ja noch den Weg der "privaten Nachricht".

Geschätzter Wassermann

Ich teile voll und ganz Deine Einschätzung, was die "Platzhirschmentalität" angeht.
Ich mußte mich fast 28 Jahre mit aufgeblasenen und künstlichen Autoritäten herumärgern, aber dies ist nun gottlob nach meinem Eintritt in den Ruhestand vorbei. Leider ist dieses Phänomän mittlerweise sehr verbreitet und in jeder Laubenpieperkolonie, Kaninchenzüchterverband und ähnlichen Organisationen anzutreffen. Dies ist offensichtlich eine Zeiterscheinung und immer dort anzutreffen, wo einige meinen, immer schlauer zu sein als die anderen und Ratschläge verteilen, um die man eigentlich nicht gebeten hat.

Um weiteres Gezanke zu vermeiden, bitte ich alle Beteiligten höflichst, sich nicht nun wieder persönlich angesprochen zu fühlen.

Vielen Dank und eine schöne Woche.

Spertel

----------


## Schorschel

> Sehr geehrter Herr Dr. W....
> .
> .
> .
> Nur sollte VORRANGIG !!! der behandelnde Urologe immer erster Ansprechpartner bleiben ; soweit sollte die eigene Eitelkeit nicht gehen, dass man dies ernsthaft in Zweifel zieht....
> .
> .
> .
> ...und dafür gibt es ja noch den Weg der "privaten Nachricht".


 
Lieber Spertel,

der Mann heißt in der Tat Wunderling (Dr. Dirk Wunderling, Westerstede)...

Das mit dem "behandelnden Urologen" ist so'n Ding. Meiner hat mich derartig bedrängt, mich sofort operieren zu lassen, dass ich zu einem außerörtlichen gewechselt bin. Du musst also erst einmal einen Uro finden, dem Du vertraust; erst dann mag Deine Aussage gelten.

Das mit der "privaten Nachricht" finde ich nicht so gut. Du schickst eine private "OP-Mail", ich eine "AHIT-Mail", Reinardo eine "DNA-Zytometrie-Mail", Rudolf eine "DHB-Mail", Hansi eine "BioBran-Mail" etc.etc. Das kann ja wohl nicht richtig sein!!

Carola hat m.E. insofern Recht, dass Du schon ein "Mutmacher" in Richtung OP bist; das ist ja auch o.k. Du willst ja, wie Du mal geschrieben hast, der "Einseitigkeit" dieses Forums (die ich bekanntermaßen so nicht sehe) entgegenarbeiten.

Das Problem ist, dass hier - statt zurückhaltend Therapieoptionen aufzuzeigen und zu erläutern - zuweilen Glaubensbekenntnisse abgegeben werden, und die sind bekanntermaßen nicht selten dogmatisch oder gar fanatisch. Das sollen wir vermeiden, denn sonst schaukeln sich die Dinge hoch, und zwar zu Lasten der verunsicherten Neudiagnostizierten, die einen Rat suchen.

Herzliche Grüße nach Berlin!!

Schorschel

----------


## Helmut.2

Meine Lieben!

Mein Eindruck ist der, daß der "Urologe Wunderling" hier das Forum ganz schön aufgemischt hat. 

Er kam mir vor wie der Fuchs im Hühnerstell!

Wenn der "Wunderlich" wirklich ein Arzt sein will und Er ja vorgab daß Er einer ist dann hätte Er nicht so gegen unsere vielen Möglichkeiten wie ADT, Re.-Re.-Biopsien und Zweitmeinungen u.s.w. hergezogen denn ein wirklicher Arzt mit Karakter zeigt Grösse und beurteilt nach der Sache, sachlich und nicht zur Person, persönlich werden!

Es bleibt dahingestellt, was wir alles für und gegen Ihn geschrieben haben, einen solchen "Auftritt" macht ein Mensch mit Würde und Anstand nicht!

Mit lieben Grüssen

Helmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Helmut,

Das hast du schön gesagt und treffend auf den Punkt gebracht.

Liebe Grüße aus Andalusien
Knut.

----------


## Harro

*Abschlußkundgebung*

Hallo Spertel,

Zitat *Spertel :* Um weiteres Gezanke zu vermeiden, bitte ich alle Beteiligten höflichst, sich nicht nun wieder persönlich angesprochen zu fühlen.

Lieber Spertel, ich fühle mich nicht persönlich angesprochen. Soeben habe ich Deine PKH mit viel Respekt zur Kenntnis genommen. Du hattest Pech und doch Glück, weil durch Deine Kenntnis von krebsbedingten Krankheiten in der Familie eine gewisse Vorwarnung für Dich mit zur Entscheidungsfindung beigetragen hat, und nun kann ich nachvollziehen, warum Du unter dem Strich meist sehr einseitig programmiert bist.
Meinen Vater habe ich nie kennen gelernt - sowas kam in einer Großstadt wie Hamburg schon mal vor - meine Mutter war 16 als ich auf die Welt kam und starb nach all dem Stress mit Bombenhagel und nachts Schlangestehen, um noch was zum Beißen zu finden, in meinen Armen, als ich 16-jährig (übrig gebliebener Hitlerjunge) gerade dabei war, eine kaufmännische Lehre bei einer Hamburger Herd-und Ofen-Großhandelsfirma zu beginnen. Ich habe nie erfahren, wer bei meinen Vorfahren, schon mal was mit Krebs zu tun hatte, und das im Gegensatz zu Dir. Als ich nun mit 68 Jahren operiert werden sollte, weil der gnädige Professor meinte, biologisch wäre ich höchstens 60, und da würde sich eine Operation noch gut machen, wurde ich hellhörig, und das mit gutem Grund, wie ich glaube heute nicht zu wissen, aber zu ahnen oder meinetwegen zu hoffen. Und wenn man dann, lieber Spertel, versucht, herauszufinden - und dafür habe ich mir lange Zeit wait and see gegönnt -
was wirklich für mich das Beste ist und alles mit dem Kenntnisstand von damals, dann solltest Du noch einmal mehr verstehen, daß eben jede Krebsgeschichte anders gestrickt ist und Deine tolle Erfolgsgeschichte nicht überalle wiederholt werden kann. Da hast längst gemerkt, daß das Thema Wunderlich für mich eigentlich nach seinem Intermezzo abgehakt ist. Aber, und jetzt werde ich doch noch wieder norddeutsch gehässig, wenn es Dein Herzenswunsch ist, Dein neues Vorbild doch noch einmal persönlich kennen zu lernen, würde ich Dich in unserer Hauptstadt abholen - vielleicht kommt Reinardo noch mit - und dann schauen wir uns mal gemeinsam eine Urologenpraxis in Westerstede an. Das ist kein Spaß! 

*"Der Liebe ohne Zank und Streit fehlt das Salz der Seligkeit"*
(Russisches Sprichwort)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Wolfgang A.

Hallo Spertel, Hallo Wassermann,

ihr beide habt den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Beim Einstieg des neuen Urologen Dr. Wunderling mit dem Thema DHB war mir klar, dass er nach wenigen Tagen die Flinte ins Korn werfen wird.
Bleibt Ihr beide bitte die "Mutmacher" für die Neueinsteiger, bei denen eine OP sinnvoll ist, denn nur Ihr könnt beurteilen wie einem Operierten zumute ist und über die entsprechenden Erfahrungen berichten.
Die nicht Operierten reden bei diesem Thema wie die Blinden von der Farbe. Erstaunt war ich, wie Du Spertel,  über die Reaktion von Carola-Elke, deren Beiträge ich ansonsten als hochqualifiziert einschätze, was Deine Empfehlungen hier im Forum betreffen. Du hast den Neubetroffenen mit günstiger Ausgangsposition (Gleason bis 6 oder 7) doch nur Deine positiven Erfahrzungen bezüglich OP mitgeteilt und ihnen entsprechend Mut zugesprochen. Schade, dass die Zahl derer, die erfolgreich operiert wurden hier im Forum so gering ist. Ich bin jedenfalls stolz darauf ein "Mutmacher" zu sein. 



Schöne Grüße

Wolfgang

----------


## wassermann

Lieber Spertel,

jetzt bocke aber bitte nicht du auch noch! Du hast dich gegen die Vorwürfe von Carola Elke bestens verwehrt. Auch wenn deine Beiträge manchmal etwas apodiktisch rüberkommen (allerdings lang nicht so wie viele andere), bleiben sie doch differenziert und geben absolut KEINE leeren Versprechungen ab. Du zeigst die OP für eine bestimmte Patientengruppe als empfehlenswerte Option auf. Wie du weißt, stimme ich da überwiegend zu. 
Da wir aber nicht so zahlreich sind in der "Mutmacher-Gruppe" der Jüngeren, möchte ich dich im Interesse der Mitleser unter den Ratsuchenden bitten, weiterhin die Fahne hoch zu halten und dich nicht in die PM zurück zu ziehen. Sonst lesen die Ärmsten weiterhin nur von "Verstümmelung", "Missbrauch", oder gar  vom "Verlust der Seele des Mannes", wenn sie eigentlich etwas über einen chirurgischen Eingriff mit statistisch gesicherter hoher Erfolgsquote erfahren wollen.  Das sind übrigens Zitate aus Platzhirsch-Beiträgen. (Viele sehr kundige Experten, die sich skeptisch zur OP zeigen und es hier äußern, haben es nicht nötig, auf solche Polemiken zurückzugreifen, da sie argumentativ vorgehen. _Man muss solche Erklärungen offenbar hinzufügen, um niemandem auf den Schlips zu treten)_

Also bitte, Spertel, geh ruhig zu Dr.W. in Behandlung, aber lauf uns nicht davon wie er!!!

Alles Gute 
Wassermann

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo spertel,

ich ärgere mich über mich selbst, dass ich mich habe hinreißen lassen, überhaupt auf Deine Signatur - 


> "Aussagen werden nicht dadurch richtiger, in dem man sie ständig  wiederholt"


 - eingegangen zu sein, die man Dir ja selbst vor Augen halten kann. 
Du hast sie verallgemeinernd auf Mitstreiter hier im Forum bezogen, die ich seit 2003, seitdem ich zum Thema PK sehr viel lese und hier mitschreibe, zu schätzen gelernt habe.
Wie Du in Beiträgen von mir lesen konntest, rede ich nicht wie eine Blinde von der RPE, wenn ich mich bei dieser generellen Empfehlung für alle jüngeren Männer eher zurückhaltend äußere, denn für mich ist die Studienlage für dieses Patientenklientel fiktiv  ein oder drei Jahre nach einer RPE von einem vollen Erfolg zu sprechen, halte ich wegen der Relation zur natürlichen Lebenserwartung für verfrüht. Es gibt keine Datenlage, die eine veritable Empfehlung für die RPE bei grenzwertigen Ausgangsituationen junger Männer gegenüber anderen Therapieoptionen belegen könnte; daher meine ich, man muss von einer "chronischen Erkrankung" bei ihnen ausgehen, da Rückfälle bei allen Krebserkrankungen generell niemals ausgeschlossen werden können.
Deine spezielle Ausgangslage mag insofern besonders sein, als dass Du eine PSA-Trendbeobachtung vornehmen konntest, während andere hier anzutreffende Neudiagnostizierte schon nach einem einmalig höheren PSA-Wert biopsiert und gleich danach prostatektomiert werden sollen, ohne zusätzliche Diagnosemarker zu kennen.
Seit 2003 kann man mir bestimmt nicht nachsagen, ich hätte eine "Lieblingsstrategie" für irgendeinen Ratsuchenden als besonders empfehlenswert propagiert. 

Dass Dr. W. nicht bleiben wollte, fand sogar ich schade, denn es schien, als sei er ein Arzt der neuen Generation, der es für wichtig erachtet, seine Patienten aufzuklären und deren Entscheidungen zu respektieren. Das hätte mir ganz gut gefallen, da es nicht selbstverständlich, aber sehr wichtig ist.

Damit lasse ich es schlussendlich dabei bewenden, denn es ist nicht mehr zu ändern. 

Grüsse an Alle,

Carola-Elke

----------


## cligensa

Liebe Carola-Elke,
Du hast immer mit hoher Kompetenz Dich in das Forum eingebracht. 
Manchmal muß man halt doch wiederholen, was einfach richtig ist. Wenn  Studienergebnisse mit über 260 000 Patienten, mit randomisierter Vergleichsgruppe und damit gesicherten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen  einfach gar nicht diskutiert und nicht  beachtet werden, dann führt diese Ignoranz und der Wunsch, es möge doch bitte anders sein, weil es einfach nicht in das Weltbild heutiger Praxen paßt,  zu einm Riesenproblem. Patienten wird in tausenden von Fällen unnötig und unsinnig Schaden zugefügt: die Übertherapie. Und andere Patienten möchten solches Verhalten auch noch fördern. Warum nur? 

Ich hatte in meinem ersten Beitrag hierzu einige Ergebnisse der "European Randomized Screening Study of the PCa (ERSPC)" erläutert. Hier die Wiederholung eines der wichtigen Ergebnisse, das Du als Antwort auf Spertel angesprochen hast:
* 
Während im 20. Jahrhundert das prinzipielle Therapiekonzept in Suchen und Zertören gesehen wurde, wird für das 21. Jahrhundert dem Therapieprinzip Frühes Erkennen und Kontrollieren der Vorrang gegeben werden müssen, um der Biologie des Prostatakrebses durch Therapien ohne unnötigen Schaden und bei möglichst hoher Lebensqualität für den Patienten Rechnung zu tragen.
*
Grüße
Christian

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Christian,

Ich will mich jetzt nicht auf eine Fachdiskussion mit Dir einlassen, da Du mir dort haushoch überlegen bist. Aber jetzt in Richtung Spertel und Wassermann ist Dein Argumentieren eine unzulässige Beweisführung, da das Kontrollieren auch die entsprechenden Medikamente voraussetzt, und die gibt es noch nicht und sind höchstens in der Pipeline, wie Du ganz sicher weißt. Ich bin voll Deiner Meinung, dass das 21. Jahrhundert diesen Weg Frühes Erkennen und Kontrollieren weisen wird, aber wir sind erst in der ersten Dekade, und das Jahrhundert ist noch lang. Aber im Forum haben wir es fast täglich im Mittel mit den Fällen normalen bis fortgeschrittenen Status zu tun, und da muss das eingesetzt werden, was zur Verfügung steht. Und die Prostatektomie ist sicherlich in vielen Fällen nicht die schlechteste Empfehlung. Bei aller Antipathie Deinerseits muss Du berücksichtigen, dass über diese Therapie eine gesicherte Datenlage und wohl die größte Erfahrung vorliegen.
Ich habe mich auch schon ein bisschen über Spertel geärgert, aber rein sportlich betrachtet. Ich war mit ihm in drei Threads vertreten und habe immer den kürzeren gezogen. Spertel hat ein gutes Marketing mit seinem Bild, das Gesundheit und Frische und Überzeugung ausstrahlt, so dass seine knallharte Empfehlung gut rüber kommt. Aber in all diesen Fällen war die Prostatektomie auch vertretbar. Ich bin sowieso nicht auf Therapieempfehlung aus, sondern melde mich nur bei den Fällen zu Wort, wo meiner Meinung nach noch Handlungs/Klärungsbedarf auf der Diagnoseseite besteht.

Liebe Grüße aus Andalusien
Knut.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde, bei einem GS 5 kann man es machen oder auch bleiben lassen, was kann bei einer OP schon danebengehen außer Inkontinenz. Ich kenne Betroffene die seit 13 Jahren Inkontinent sind, bei denen evtl. gar keine OP notwendig war. Auch kennen wir Operierte mit über 20 entnommenen LK (0B) bei dem 

Wir müssen nur bei SHG fragen wer operiert ist und wer weiterhin Probleme hat, wir kennen PSA Anstieg schon nach 2 Monaten, dann sehen wir das Ergebnis. 

Gruß Hans

----------


## wassermann

Lieber HansiB,
der Sinn deines Beitrags erschließt sich mir leider nicht.


Lieber Cligensa,
ich schätze deine hochqualifizierten Beiträge sehr, da sie großes Wissen in der Sache, Urteilsvermögen und vor allem eine intensive Beschäftigung mit der Materie zeigen. Da können nur wenige mithalten. Ich sicher nicht. Es ehrt dich auch, der verdienten Carola Elke zur Seite zu eilen. Doch Anmerkungen wie die obige werden wohl keinem jüngeren Ratsuchenden helfen oder überzeugen.
Man sollte diesen Thread wohl besser einschlafen lassen.
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## cligensa

> Bei aller Antipathie Deinerseits muss Du berücksichtigen, dass über diese Therapie eine gesicherte Datenlage und wohl die größte Erfahrung vorliegen.


Lieber Knut,
wenn sich jemand wohlfühlt, sich operieren zu lassen, dann sollte niemand ihn deswegen kritisieren. Es scheint ja auch so sinngebend zu sein: ein Organ ist mit Krebs befallen, also raus damit. Die Aufgabe unserer Patientenorganisation ist es aber, Patienten zu schützen, Schaden zu vermeiden. Wir sind auch die Einzigen, die grundsätzlich überhaupt kein wirtschaftliches Interesse an irgend einer Therapie haben. Leider wird durch die übliche urologische "Kaskade" 
- PSA über 4 ng/ml 
- Biopsie 
- jeder noch so geringe Krebsbefall wird "herausoperiert"  
tausenden von Männern  Schaden zugefügt, der vermeidbar wäre. Natürlich schließt das nicht aus, dass es auch sehr sinnvoll sein kann, ein Operation durchzuführen. Ich trete ja nur für die vorsichtige wenn möglich zu vermeidende Anwendung radikaler Therapien ein.
First - no harm, der oberste Grundsatz ärztlicher Eingriffe.

Bezüglich Deiner Meinung, zur OP gäbe es eine gesicherte wissenschaftliche Datenlange, muß ich Dich enttäuschen: es gab bis vor zwei Jahren nicht eine einzige wissenschaftlich harte Studie, die belegt hätte, dass die Op irgend einer anderen Therapie hinsichtlich Mortalität oder Nebenwirkungen überlegen wäre. Erst die randomisierte Studie der Anna Bill-Axelson aus Scandinavien hat die Überlegenheit der OP gegenüber "Wait and See" nachgewiesen. Gegenüber "Wait and See"!!!! Weiterhin hat sie festgestellt, dass eine OP bei Männern über 65 Jahren nichts mehr zur Lebensdauerverlängerung beiträgt. 
Bezüglich der Erfahrung mit dieser Therapie hast Du natürlich recht: operiert wird schon seit etwa 35 Jahren. Die Basis dafür war viele Jahrzehnte lediglich "Expertenmeinung", also wissenschaftlich nicht sonderlich sicher belegt.

Es gibt nicht selten alte chirurgische Fahrensleute, die am Ende ihrer Karriere eine andere Meinung vertreten als zu der Zeitals sie noch am Op-Tisch standen: sie würden heute nicht mehr so viel operieren. Hackethal, ein ehemaliger urologischer Chirurg, hatte damit in der Öffentlichkeit wohl den Anfang gemacht.

Wenn wir in die Diskussion einsteigen, welche Möglichkeiten es bereits heute gibt, den Prostatakrebs medikamentös zu kontrollieren, ihn also als eine chronische Erkrankung zu betrachten und entsprechend zu behandeln, würde das sicher den Rahmen hier völlig sprengen. Auch kann ich Dir recht geben, dass es nicht sehr viel im Gesundheitswesen anerkannte Therapieverfahren gibt. Urologen sind eben Organspezialisten, die auf der Uni das Operieren gelernt haben. Wer einen Hammer hat, der will Nägel einkloppen.....Da müßte man über strategische Konzepte sprechen, die von der Biologie der Krebszellen geprägt sind. Bei anderen Krebsarten machen das die Onkologen ständig, auch in zunehmendem Maße beim Brustkrebs, der ja auch schon lange nicht mehr einfach radikal wegoperiert wird und wenn, dann muß ein internistischer Onkologen vorher eine Bewertung über die Sinngebung abgegeben haben. Aber wir sind mit Studien und der Entwicklung neuerer Therapien leider noch etwa 10 Jahr hinter dem Brustkrebs zurück. 
Es gibt für uns Patienten noch viel "mitzuarbeiten".
In einem gebe ich Dir auch recht: mein Zitat im vorherigen Beitrag, ist für ratsuchende Patienten nicht hilfreich, es unterstützte nur die Meinung von Carola.Elke.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## HorMuch

Wunderling

klingt schon sehr verwunderlich.



Habe eben erfahren - dass der Name stimmt.


Typisch für dieses Forum, dass man immer alles kaputt macht.
Die Selbstdarsteller dulden ebenkeine Konkurrenz.

Zum Kotzen!

----------


## Schorschel

> Wunderling klingt schon sehr verwunderlich.


Er heißt wirklich so, lieber Horst. Dr. Dirk Wunderling...

Grüße nach MUC

Schorschel

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Guten Morgen cligensa (und nicht Schorchel - pardon ),

was Du heute morgen geschrieben hast, kann ich voll unterstützen. Mein niedergelassener Urologe hat vorher 10 Jahre lang im Krankenhaus operiert. Er ist schätzungsweise 45 Jahre alt. Auch bei PSA 7 wurde er noch nicht unruhig und hat zu etwas gedrängt. Das entspricht seinen aktuellen Erkenntnissen. Die FNAB habe ich von mir aus in Auftrag gegeben. 
Ich bin, so wie Du und auch so wie viele Urologen, der Meinung, dass man den PK als chronische Erkrankung begreifen muss. Daraus resultieren meine Überlegungen, derzeitig nichts zu unternehmen, außer die chronische Krankheit mit sehr hoher Lebensdisziplin (Ernährung, Sport) anzugehen. Ich denke, so könnte eine Hoffnung bestehen, eine Rückwärtsentwicklung zu erreichen. Das kann man überprüfen und seine Strategie notfalls ändern.
Es kommt m.E. noch eine statistische Überlegung dazu: Wenn ein beginnender PK bei einem 54-jährigen entdeckt wird, mit bisher langsam steigendem PSA, dann würde dieser durchschnittlich bei einem Mann, der keine Vorsorgeuntersuchung macht, frühestens mit 65 bis 75 entdeckt. Bis dahin hat er friedlich gelebt, allerdings seine Lebensweise nicht vorteilhaft verändert. Mit 65 bis 75 hat er bei normalem PK mit normaler Behandlung immer noch 10 bis 15 Jahre zu leben. Das heißt, aus heutiger Sicht, würde der 54-jährige mit dem PK 20 bis 30 Jahre leben, und davon lange Zeit ohne Impotenz und ohne Inkontinenz. 
Auf der anderen Seite, wenn der PK aggressiv ist, sieht es so oder so schlecht aus. 
Derzeitig bin ich noch dabei, diese Überlegungen für mich zu überprüfen. Da müssen alle Meinungen berücksichtigt werden. Deshalb ist jeder im Forum wichtig. 

Herzliche Grüße, Wolfgang

----------


## Schorschel

> Guten Morgen Schorchel,
> 
> was Du heute morgen geschrieben hast, kann ich voll unterstützen....


 
Lieber Wolfgang,

zuviel der Ehre!!

Der auch von mir voll unterstützte Beitrag stammt von Christian Ligensa. Fachlich bin ich zu solchen Leistungen leider nicht befähigt!

Grüße in die Hauptstadt

Schorschel...
... mit "s" in der Mitte :-))

----------


## Harro

*Richtigstellung*

Hallo Schorschel,
Du warst mal wieder schneller. Ich hatte erst nach Deinem Beitrag zu diesem Thread von heute morgen gesucht und dann bemerkt, daß der Wolfgang das mit Christians Beitrag verwechselt hat. Es ehrt Dich einmal mehr, so schnell selbst aktiv geworden zu sein.

*"Ich denke niemals an die Zukunft. Sie kommt früh genug"*
(Albert Einstein)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> wenn sich jemand wohlfühlt, sich operieren zu lassen, dann sollte niemand ihn deswegen kritisieren. Es scheint ja auch so sinngebend zu sein: ein Organ ist mit Krebs befallen, also raus damit. Die Aufgabe unserer Patientenorganisation ist es aber, Patienten zu schützen, Schaden zu vermeiden. Wir sind auch die Einzigen, die grundsätzlich überhaupt kein wirtschaftliches Interesse an irgend einer Therapie haben. Leider wird durch die übliche urologische "Kaskade" 
> - PSA über 4 ng/ml 
> - Biopsie 
> - jeder noch so geringe Krebsbefall wird "herausoperiert"  
> tausenden von Männern Schaden zugefügt, der vermeidbar wäre. Natürlich schließt das nicht aus, dass es auch sehr sinnvoll sein kann, ein Operation durchzuführen. Ich trete ja nur für die vorsichtige wenn möglich zu vermeidende Anwendung radikaler Therapien ein.
> First - no harm, der oberste Grundsatz ärztlicher Eingriffe.


*Meine Meinung: Die Aufgabe der Patientenorganisation BPS sollte es sein, Patienten in jeder Hinsicht vor Schaden zu bewahren!

*Ich kann leider nur wenig Anstrengungen erkennen, Patienten vor Untertherapie zu bewahren. 




> Ich trete ja nur für die vorsichtige wenn möglich zu vermeidende Anwendung radikaler Therapien ein.


Diese Denkweise von Dir, Christian, ist mir bisher unerschlossen geblieben.

Magst Du mir näher erläutern, bei welcher Gelegenheit und mit welchen Worten und Taten Du in der Vergangenheit für die vorsichtige Anwendung von radikalen Therapien eingetreten bist? Welches sind Deine Kriterien für die "vorsichtige" Anwendung einer Operation?

Das, was ich von Dir kenne, ist im Wesentlichen: DHB nach Leibowitz machen. Sollte diese nicht funktionieren, sind ja danach noch alle Optionen offen. Du hast zwar die kurativen Therapien nie ausgeschlossen, das wäre ja auch anmaßend. Aber für die Anwendung eingetreten  (lass dich operieren, lass dich bestrahlen)  - nicht dass ich wüsste! 

Gruß Dieter

----------


## GeorgS

In Intervallen wird dieses Forum heimgesucht von emotionsgeladenen Threads, wenn es um die „richtige“ Therapieentscheidung geht. Verständlich, schließlich ist unsere Existenz bedroht. Und wir haben im Forum gelernt, sogar die Überreaktionen letztlich verständnisvoll  zu ertragen – bewundernswert.

Wenn Spertel forsch zur Sache tönt, erinnere ich mich schmunzelnd daran, wie ich als Bub in den dunklen Kartoffelkeller hinabstieg. Lautes Pfeifen hat mir damals sehr geholfen. Heute benutze ich andere Strategien, wenn’s eng wird.

Dieser Thread weist jedoch eine Besonderheit auf. Der Auftakt, gespickt mit abwertenden Bezichtigungen (doof, Blödsinn, Schamane), kam nicht von einem Mitbetroffenem, sondern von einem Urologen. Über seine Motive öffentlich zu spekulieren, verbietet mir die Achtung vor dem Mitmenschen Dirk Wunderling. 

Deshalb stelle ich erneut Professor Schröders Aussage daneben – souverän und frei von dem Verdacht „mit gefährlichem Halbwissen Neu-Betroffene weiter zu verunsichern.“ 

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?p=3406#post3406


Herzliche Grüße und genießt den sonnigen April, denn die Unwetter werden folgen – wahrscheinlich mit zunehmend Heftigkeit

GeorgS

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo GeorgS,
Ein schöner Beitrag von Dir. Das hast Du gut gesagt. Ich wollte mir Deinen Link ansehen, aber der funktioniert nicht. Bitte überprüfe dies.

Gruß Knut.

P.S. Ich habe noch vergessen Dich zu fragen, mit wem wir es denn in diesem Thread Deiner Meinung nach zu tun hatten, mit dem Urologen oder mit dem Menschen Dirk Wunderling?

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Knut,

mit wem wir es hier zu tun haben? mit dem Menschen verbindet sich immer auch den Titel! damit meine ich aber, nicht alle sind so gewachsen es könnte aber auch an den Genen liegen, das ist kein Spass.

Du musst den Link ganz kopieren und in die Adressen-Leiste geben dann funktioniert das, weil aber 3 Zahlen nicht mit dem Link verbunden ist, kanst es nicht einfach an klicken O.K.

Ein sehr guter Beitrag übrigens, sollte man immer vor Augen halten!

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Ärzte Zeitung, 26.04.2007   *Hormonentzug - das geht auch intermittierend*

*Neue Therapie bei Prostata-Ca / Weniger unerwünschte Wirkungen / Zwischenzeitlich normale Teststeron-Spiegel*

*MIESBACH (wst). Bei Männern mit nicht mehr heilbarem Prostatakarzinom ist dauerhafter Androgenentzug durch Arzneimittel etablierte Strategie der Wahl. Inzwischen gibt es erste Hinweise, dass eine intermittierende Hormonentzugstherapie bei höherer Lebensqualität genauso gut oder sogar besser hilft.*
 Im Mausmodell des Prostatakarzinoms ist belegt worden, dass bei einer intermittierenden Hormonentzugstherapie im Vergleich zu einer kontinuierlichen die Ansprechdauer verlängert wurde und zudem weniger unerwünschte Wirkungen auftraten. Das hat Dr. Volker Rohde aus Bad Schwartau auf einer Fortbildungsveranstaltung des Arbeitskreises urologischer Fachärzte in Südostbayern in Miesbach berichtet. Die Veranstaltung ist von Sandoz unterstützt worden.
 Ein weiterer Vorteil der intermittierenden Therapie wären Kostenersparnisse. Obwohl intermittierende Strategien schon seit einigen Jahren in klinischen Studien erprobt werden, gibt es derzeit noch zu wenige Daten für endgültige Empfehlungen.
 Rohde präsentierte erste klinische Studienergebnisse: In einer Pilotstudie mit 68 Männern mit fortgeschrittenem Prostata-Ca lag die Progressionsrate nach drei Jahren mit kontinuierlicher Hormonentzugstherapie bei 38 Prozent und mit der intermittierenden Vorgehensweise nur bei 7 Prozent. Ein derart ausgeprägter Vorteil der intermittierenden Therapie erscheint aber selbst Optimisten wenig plausibel und tatsächlich hatte die betreffende Studie viele methodische Mängel.
 Dennoch könne man den intermittierenden Androgenentzug zumindest den Patienten anbieten, die eine Dauertherapie schlecht vertragen, sagte Rohde. Der Androgenentzug sollte so lange gemacht werden, bis der PSA-Wert nicht weiter sinkt - etwa acht bis neun Wochen. Dann wird so lange pausiert, bis das PSA wieder steigt (meist auf über 20 ng/ml). Nach drei bis sechs Monaten - Ältere brauchen länger als Jüngere - kann sich der Testosteronspiegel normalisieren mit positiven Konsequenzen auf Libido und Potenz.

Nicht neu, aber quasi ein wenig offiziell.
Allseits gute Therapieerfolge wünscht, Wolfgang

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Christian,

Nun bin ich doch in die Situation gekommen, die ich eigentlich vermeiden wollte. In Anlehnung an den Schachsport bist du schon lange der erfolgreiche Großmeister, und ich spiele im Dorfverein am 6. oder vielleicht 5. Brett. Ich will nun mit meinen Mitteln versuchen aufzuzeigen, dass ich einige Dinge differenzierter als Du sehe, und ich weiß aus meiner aktiven Zeit, dass auch ein Großmeister nicht automatisch jede Partie gewinnt.
Der ursprüngliche Anlass mich auf Deinen Beitrag spontan zu melden, war die von mir als unzulässig empfundene Argumentation, Spertel und Wassermann als die immer Gestrigen, die den modernen Entwicklungen hinterher laufen, darzustellen. Dies hast Du richtig gestellt. Das ehrt Dich, weil es auch hier im Forum nicht selbstverständlich ist. Ich hatte aber auch nichts Anderes von Dir erwartet.
Als Vorsitzender des BPS muss Du Visionen haben und diese auch langfristig verfolgen und mit Deinen Visionen, soweit Du Sie hier im Forum bei verschiedenen Gelegenheiten erläutert hast, stimme ich voll überein. Aber als Vorsitzender musst Du auch die Gegenwart managen, und diese ist für mich, nicht von den so genannten kurativen Therapien zu trennen. Die Ablehnung ist mir deshalb nicht verständlich. Du führst dann zur Begründung diverse Untersuchungen an, die aufzeigen sollen, dass es keinen Nachweis für eine höhere Überlebensquote mit Operation zu Nicht-Operation usw. gibt. Vielleicht verwenden wir unterschiedliches Statistikmaterial oder unterschiedliche Quellen oder haben eine unterschiedliche Sichtweise zu Statistiken. Ich kenne die von Walsh im Vergleich zur Photonenstrahlentherapie und zur Protonentherapie. Alle diese Kurven zeigen nach 5 zu 10 Jahren eine starke Abflachung für das Auftreten eines Rezidivs, so dass diese Übriggebliebenen kurativ Behandelten mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit den Krebs besiegt haben. Ich habe erst gestern den Thread von ebachstelze gelesen. Ich habe geweint. In diesem Thread hat Rudolf gesagt, ich arbeite dafür, dass bei meinen Enkeln so etwas nicht mehr passieren kann. Er hat nicht gesagt, bei meinen Söhnen. Und dies deckt sich mit meiner Auffassung, dass das Jahrhundert noch lang ist, bis das Jahrhundertmotto Frühes Erkennen und Kontrollieren umgesetzt ist. Alle, die eine kurative Therapie gemacht haben, und die 10 Jahre überstanden haben ohne Rezidiv, haben eine hohe Gewissheit, nicht das Erleiden zu müssen, was ebachstelzes Ehemann widerfahren ist.
Um bei meiner Anlehnung an den Schachsport zu bleiben: Wir haben noch weitere Großmeister im Forum. Einer davon ist gemäß meiner Auffassung Ludwig. Ludwig hat in einem Thread vor noch nicht so langer Zeit ausgeführt, dass er seinem Schwager als Therapie die Prostatektomie empfohlen hat, und zwar mit der Begründung, dass man jeden Fall für sich analysieren muss und im Fall seines Schwagers hat er die größten Erfolgschancen bei der Tektomie gesehen.
Was möchte ich damit sagen: Zu unserer Gegenwart gehören die kurativen Therapien dazu und sind nichts Exotisches oder Unwürdiges.
Und nun, lieber Christian, möchte ich noch meine ganz persönliche Sicht zu einigen Punkten wieder geben. Ich gehöre zwar keiner SHG an, da mein Lebensmittelpunkt Andalusien ist, aber die DHB ist und muss Deine Privatangelegenheit sein. Als BPS-Topmann musst Du allen Therapien insbesondere den anerkannten kurativen Therapien offen und ohne Vorbehalte gegenüberstehen. Ansonsten führt dies mittel- bzw. langfristig zu Spannungen innerhalb des BPS, wie wir sie schon vorab im Forum beobachten konnten, und was noch viel wichtiger ist, es wird die Position des BPS gegen die Ärzteschaft schwächen.
Nachdem ich meine Antwort fertig gestellt hatte, habe ich kurz überlegt, ob ich diese überhaupt ins Forum stellen soll. Aber es ist ja nur meine Meinung und Toleranz haben wir ja auch auf unsere Fahnen geschrieben. Hier ist mein Beitrag.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Knut,

danke für die anerkennenden Worte. Deine Antwort an ChristianL, klar in der Sache und wertschätzend im Ton, habe ich gerne gelesen. Nachahmenswerte Gesprächskultur. 


Dank auch an Helmut.2, besonders für den Tipp: 
„Du musst den Link ganz kopieren und in die Adressen-Leiste geben dann funktioniert das...“ sowie die Erläuterung. Ich vermutete zunächst, es liege an dem Farbwechsel, dessen Zustandekommen ich nicht verstehe.

Zitat Knut: 
P.S. Ich habe noch vergessen Dich zu fragen, mit wem wir es denn in diesem Thread Deiner Meinung nach zu tun hatten, mit dem Urologen oder mit dem Menschen Dirk Wunderling?

Wenn es Dir gelingt „einen halben Mond lang in seinen Mokassins (zu) gehen“, findest Du die Antwort. 

In diesem Sinne viel Erfolg beim Laufen wünscht 

GeorgS

----------


## knut.krueger

Danke GeorgS!

Schmunzelnd habe ich Deine Antwort auf meine vermeintliche Fangfrage gelesen. Elegant, wie Du Dich da heraus gebracht hast. Das hat mir gefallen.

Liebe Grüße aus Andalusien
Knut.

----------


## Harro

*Mokassin zum Laufen*

Hallo Georg,

herrlich Deine Beschreibung!

*Ein Mensch, der zu langsam ist, wird nicht so viel Schaden anstiften als der Mensch, der zu schnell ist  * (Max Dauthendey)

oder

*"Gehen lernt man durch Stolpern"  * (bulgarischesSprichwort)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## cligensa

Liebe Forumsteilnehmer,

ich bitte um Verständnis, dass ich hier nicht "nachkarte" oder meine Einstellung zu Therapieoptionen, die so weit wie nur irgend möglich auf einer soliden wissenschaftlichen Basis aufgebaut ist, gar verteidige. 

Ich habe täglich mehrere Patientengespräche, in denen bisher noch niemand sich hat dominiert fühlen müssen. Ein Forum hat es nun mal so an sich, dass dann, wenn einige der gleichen Meinung sind, ein scheinbar unumstößliches Urteil festzustehen scheint.  
Wenn das in einem bösartigen Zusammenhang passiert, dann nennt man das Mobbing. Aber hier gibt es ja keine bösartigen Meinungen ;-).

Noch etwas: es wäre wunderbar, wenn sich alle der persönlichen Bewertung von Mitdiskutierenden enthalten würde. Ja selbst bei einer positiven Bewertung bedeutet das immer: Ich der Bewertende stehe über dem Bewerteten. Das mag im Forum eine große Versuchung sein, weil hier gern das Ego herausgekehrt wird. Das Schweigen von Urologe Wunderling ist nicht unerklärlich.

Glücklicherweise arbeiten ja die meisten an Informationen für Betroffene. Dazu ist das Forum da.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## Conobar

Hallo Mitbetroffene, 

nach Abschluss der DHB im Juli 2006 und einem 12 Monate gehaltenen PSA-Nadir von 0,01 ng/ml (siehe mein Profil)ist der PSA jetzt in den letzten 6 Monaten von 0,9 auf 2,9 ng/ml gestiegen.
Zu schnell, wie ich weiß.
Es wird aber auch beschrieben, das nach Abschluss der DHB oft der PSA aufgrund einer Prostatentzündung in die Höhe schnellen kann. Einige Betroffene hatten darüber berichtet und den PSA tatsächlich nach Einnahme eines entzündungshemmenden Medikaments senken können.
Ich mache mir aber auch nichts vor-bei meinem Anfangs-PSA von 29 ng/ml im Jahr 2004 ,allerdings nur Gleason 2+3 ( 2 Stanzen), gehöre ich zu den Risikopatienten, und ich bin davon überzeugt, das auch eine RPE bei mir nicht den gewünschten kurativen Erfolg gebracht hätte.
Mein Testosteronspiegel steht jetzt bei 2,18 ng/ml, ist eigentlich zu niedrig.
Mein Sexualleben hat sich nach absetzen der DHB normalisiert, keine Potenzstörungen, keine Beschwerden, normaler Harndrang,allerdings immer noch kein Ejakulat. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen? Mein Urologe kommt aus der Chirurgie, mit "exotischen Therapien" kennt er sich nicht aus und kann mir keinen Rat geben.
Wer hatte nach der DHB eine Prostataentzündung und mit Medikamenten erfolgreich behandelt und den PSA senken können? 
Zur Zeit nehme ich nur Proscar 5mg/tgl. und Nahrungsergänzungsmittel(Selen, Vit.C/und E, Chrysin).
MfG

.

----------

